# GT-Treffen 2014



## epic2006 (11. Januar 2014)

So, das neue Jahr ist da! Auch in diesem Jahr soll es wieder ein Treffen der normalen, verrückten, total bekloppten und fanatischen Anhänger der einzig wahren Marke geben (wobei Mitfahrer anderer Marken ja durchaus auch teilnehmen dürften, so sie denn ein dickes Fell haben).

Beim letzten Treffen im Harz wurde ja der Wunsch nach einem Treffen in den Alpen vorgebracht und ja von den Anwesenden mehr oder weniger abgenickt. Das Ganze war ja verbunden mit dem Wunsch nach einer festen Unterkunft. Nun ja, es hat zwar jetzt etwas gedauert, aber ich hab´s hinbekommen. Der "Standort" wäre in Lenggries in den Voralpen, von hier aus bieten sich etliche Tourenmöglichkeiten für jeden Könnens-, Wollens- und Konditionsstand.

Erstmal die möglichen Termine, jeweils Anreise am ersten Datum, Abreise am letzten:

25.07. bis 27.07.2014

14.08. bis 17.08.2014

22.08. bis 24.08.2014

Nun die Lokation: http://jugendgaestehaus-isarwinkel.de/







Die Übernachtungen wären in Mehrbettzimmern, wobei diese nicht unbedingt bis an die Kapazitätsgrenze befüllt werden müssen, ausserdem hätten wir an den Terminen das Haus komplett für uns alleine, inklusive dem großen Garten, Grillmöglichkeit, Wasseranschluss zum Bikewaschen, verschließbare Unterstellmöglichkeit für die Bikes und überdachtem Freisitz, falls es doch mal regnen sollte.

Eine vollausgestattete Werkstatt befindet sich nur zwei Straßen weiter, falls also mal wieder ein Schaltauge verbiegen oder sonstiges Zeugs seinen Geist aufgeben sollte.... Für Ersatzteile ist ein gutes Radlgeschäft ebenfalls um die Ecke.

Zur Übernachtung gibt es Frühstück, Abends müssten wir uns selber verpflegen, Einkaufsmöglichkeiten gibt es aber im Ort genug.

Ich hoffe dieser Vorschlag trifft euren Geschmack und die Terminvorschläge die Lücken in eurem Kalender.

Details zur Buchung etc. gibt es, sobald der Termin steht.

Letzte Bitte: macht das Treffen bitte auch auf anderen Kanälen (Telefonisch oder per E-Mail) etwas publik, da ja nicht Jeder hier ständig oder gehäuft reinschaut.

Gruß, Gerrit

Bilder und Link zum letzten Treffen:


----------



## LeFrankdrien (11. Januar 2014)

Sehr gute Idee mit dem Mountainbiken in den Bergen!! Und genug Vorgeschmack auf schöne Touren haben wir von Dir ja schon bekommen. Ich kann zu allen Termin, wenn ich denn gesund bin.

Also peru73 1x

Ach ja: wenn wir mal was besonderes fürs Treffen machen wollen, dann könnt ich die Inhaberin der Creativ Stickerei anhauen ob wir bestickte Shirts/Kappen o.ä zu einem guten Preis bekommen könnten. Nur so als Idee....

VG

peru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (11. Januar 2014)

Termine sind vorgemerkt. Ich werde Montag gleich mal schauen, wie es in unserem Urlaubsplan aussieht. Probleme könnte bei mir auf jeden Fall der Juli-Termin bereiten. Der Kollege von mir hat da irgendwo seinen Urlaub geplant. Ansonsten reisen wir gegebenenfalls erst abends an.

Aber schauen wir mal....

Das Haus sieht aber vielversprechend aus.

@all und Peter

Kappen hatten wir noch nicht. T-Shirts haben wir dafür schon reichlich....


----------



## planetsmasher (11. Januar 2014)

oh Mann!
Endlich mal ein "Heimspiel" (ja, ich bin einer der wenigen Franggn die Bayern weder verteufeln noch die Zugehörigkeit leugnen  ) und ich hab mich letztes Jahr eigentlich endgültig, gedanklich vom Radfahren verabschiede
Da komm ich jetzt aber schon ein bisschen ins Zweifeln... :-/
Also Interesse ist def. da, würde es dann aber auch von einer möglichen Mitfahrgelegenheit abhängig machen. Bn selbst leider nicht mehr mobil...


----------



## tofu1000 (11. Januar 2014)

Ouh, na das scheint ja schon mal vielversprechend!  Terminlich kann ich mal wieder keine Aussage treffen, aber da muss ich mich dann eben nach dem Rest richten. 

Und Herr Planet: Keine Angst, wir fahren ja nicht nur Rad...


----------



## pago79 (11. Januar 2014)

Jawoll ja, dabei


----------



## Kruko (11. Januar 2014)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> oh Mann!
> Endlich mal ein "Heimspiel" (ja, ich bin einer der wenigen Franggn die Bayern weder verteufeln noch die Zugehörigkeit leugnen  ) und ich hab mich letztes Jahr eigentlich endgültig, gedanklich vom Radfahren verabschiede
> Da komm ich jetzt aber schon ein bisschen ins Zweifeln... :-/
> Also Interesse ist def. da, würde es dann aber auch von einer möglichen Mitfahrgelegenheit abhängig machen. Bn selbst leider nicht mehr mobil...



Das Radeln ist ja keine Pflicht. Es wird nur keine Alternativbelustigung geben. Für die musst Du dann schon alleine sorgen. 

@Gerrit 

Wie streng wird denn die Hausordnung ausgelegt?? Ich hab da mit ein paar kleinigkeiten ein Problem.



> -Die *Nachtruhe beginnt um 22:00 Uhr und endet um 07:00 Uhr*. Abweichende Vereinbarungen mit der Hausleitung sind möglich. Um die Nachtruhe zu gewährleisten werden später kommende und früher gehende Gäste um Rücksicht gebeten.
> 
> -Der Konsum von mitgebrachten *alkoholischen Getränken* ist in den Räumen und auf dem Gelände des Jugendgästehauses grundsätzlich *nicht erlaubt.* Alkoholisierte Gäste können des Hauses verwiesen werden.


----------



## epic2006 (11. Januar 2014)

Also ich kann sowieso an allen Terminen, am liebsten wär mir allerdings das WE 14.-17.08., weil da ein Feiertag mit drin ist und somit ein Tag mehr zum "Radln". Für Leute mit langer Anfahrt sicher auch schön, einen Tag mehr Urlaub zu haben. Auch die Menge der übriggebliebenen regionalen "Mitbringsel" dürfte dann geringer sein

Bei den Gadgets muss ich leider passen, da ich keinerlei Begabung und Fähigkeiten habe irgendwelche Designs zu entwerfen. Jemanden der bedrucken unnd beflocken kann, hätte ich an der Hand. Wegen Design müsst ich mal schauen, also immer her mit Vorschlägen.

Es wäre übrigens gut, wenn wir bis Ende März (ca.) einen Termin gefunden hätten, da meine Bekannten die Zimmer auch gerne an andere Leute vermieten würden. Momentan haben wir absoluten Bonus, da die Zimmer noch freigehalten werden, aber nicht ewig eben.

Alternativprogramm gibt es übrigens direkt im Haus, oder einfach mal "Lenggries" googlen.

Da wir das Haus für uns haben, ist die Hausordnung in einigen Punkten als Empfehlung anzusehen, quasi zum Selbstschutz. Ich bin da schoon ein paar Mal abge... naja, den Rest kann man sich denken.....


----------



## Kruko (11. Januar 2014)

Ja, ja,
der Herr hat einen Feiertag und wir müssen malochen.  Das Wochenende ist aber auch etwas verlockend. Jeder, der schon mal in den Alpen biken war, weiß, was ich meine. 

Vielleicht kannst Du ja noch eine Umfrage aus dem Thread machen, wo jeder entsprechend über das Datum abstimmen kann.


----------



## epic2006 (12. Januar 2014)

So, Umfrage ist online: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/umfrage-termin-fuers-gt-treffen-2014.676769/ und läuft bis 16.03.2014.

Gruß, GErrit


----------



## LeFrankdrien (12. Januar 2014)

Ok, dann check ich mal nen Preis für Kappen mit dem letztjährigem Logo. Fragen kostet ja nix, obwohl Sticken natürlich bedeutend teurer ist als Druck...

@planetsmasher: wenn Du Franke bist, dann liegste ja quasi auf dem Weg, also Mitnehmen wär nicht sooo das Thema

VG
peru




planetsmasher schrieb:


> oh Mann!
> Endlich mal ein "Heimspiel" (ja, ich bin einer der wenigen Franggn die Bayern weder verteufeln noch die Zugehörigkeit leugnen  ) und ich hab mich letztes Jahr eigentlich endgültig, gedanklich vom Radfahren verabschiede
> Da komm ich jetzt aber schon ein bisschen ins Zweifeln... :-/
> Also Interesse ist def. da, würde es dann aber auch von einer möglichen Mitfahrgelegenheit abhängig machen. Bn selbst leider nicht mehr mobil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_ulmer (12. Januar 2014)

Servus zusammen,

ich schrei(b)e dann auch mal ganz laut, zu zweit dabei! Da wir unseren Summerurlaub heuer schon im Mai/Juni haben, können wir an allen vorgeschlagenen Terminen, wobei ich auch sagen muss, dass das lange Wochenende sehr charmant wäre!

I gfrei mi!!

Grüßle aus Minga, Tony


----------



## cleiende (12. Januar 2014)

Juli, auch so abgestimmt. August = Familienferien.
Wenn es Juli wird seh ich mal zu daß ich mir einen Termin am Do nach München lege.


----------



## Ketterechts (13. Januar 2014)

Wir kommen - Termin eigentlich egal , aber vorzugsweise die goldene Mitte .

Unterkunft wurde von unserem Kleinen schon wohlwollend abgenickt , nachdem im Garten eine Rutsche usw. entdeckt wurde .

Ich hoffe es gibt auch dieses Jahr eine anhängerfreundliche Runde , weil zum selber Fahren fehlt Nils doch noch ne ganze Ecke ;-)


----------



## epic2006 (13. Januar 2014)

Schön zu hören, Benjamin! An der Anhängerrunde muss ich noch basteln, soll ja auch attraktiv sein... Aber das kriegen wir hin.


----------



## Kruko (14. Januar 2014)

So, abgestimmt. Der Termin Mitte August passt bei mir urlaubstechnisch am besten. Bei den anderen Terminen könnte es Probleme geben.


----------



## Manni1599 (15. Januar 2014)

Bei mir sieht es genau umgekehrt aus. Mitte August "Nullt" Daggi, da will ich gerne zu Hause sein.

Bei den beiden anderen Terminen würde ich (zumindest terminlich) dabei sein können.

Die Location ist jedenfalls SUPER!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (17. Januar 2014)

So, ich hab jetzt mal den Thread vom letzten Jahr durchgelesen, um auch nix zu vergessen. Sachen wie Bierzeltgarnituren, Feuerfass, Grillkohle und Holz braucht nicht mitgebracht zu werden, das ist alles vorhanden, bzw. kann ich das vor Ort besorgen. Macht ja wenig Sinn das Alles quer durch die Republik zu karren, wenn´s das auch hier gibt (und nix bis sehr wenig kostet) Grill und Besteck ist auch alles vorhanden.

Bezüglich der T-Shirts habe ich auch angefragt. Das Drucken wäre kein Problem, so ich denn zumindest einen Design-Vorschlag bekäme, das Reinzeichnen ginge dann auch evtl. noch. Zu den Kosten kann ich noch nichts sagen, da brennt es ja aber auch noch nicht so.

Google habe ich auch gerade noch mal gecheckt, da stehen wir auf Seite 1. Falls jemand Kontakt in Richtung Hersteller hat, könnte man den ja mal für etwas Unterstützunng (Merchandise Artikel, Banner etc.) nutzen.

Für die Lebensmüden gibt es am Ortsrand auch einen Bikepark (ca. 5-10 Minuten mit dem Bike entfernt), nur so als Info. Die Klinik in Tölz ist nicht schlecht und das Unfallkrankenhaus Murnau ist auch nicht weit weg...

Gruß, GErrit


----------



## LeFrankdrien (17. Januar 2014)

Hi zusammen,

also die Anfrage bzgl. bestickter Baseballkappen läuft auch bereits. Mal sehen was das kostet. Im Netz hab ich scho nen Anbieter gefunden, da hätte bei Abnahme von 15 Stck. die Kappe 11€ gekostet. Eigentlich günstiger als erwartet....melde mich mit News dazu..

VG
peru


----------



## tofu1000 (17. Januar 2014)

Peter, Peter! Flexfit Kappen! Bitte, bitte!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (18. Januar 2014)

ok, ok, ich schau was ich machen kann


----------



## PapaJoe (18. Januar 2014)

Coole Idee,
jetzt hoff ich nur, dass mein GT bis dahin mal fertig wird, sonst...
...muss ich mit Fremdfabrikat fahren..
Wäre auch eher für den Termin im August


----------



## epic2006 (18. Januar 2014)

Joe, in Deinem Fall wird kein Fremdfabrikat tolleriert, sonst wird das ja nie was...

Für den Termin kannst Du in der Abstimmung Deine Stimme abgeben, der Link ist in #10.

Gruß, GErrit


----------



## Splatter666 (23. Januar 2014)

Moin!

Könnte ich auch ne Flexfit-Cap bekommen, ohne am Treffen teilzunehmen, wenn es dann so eine Cap wird?
Hab leider kein GT mehr 

Ciao, Splat


----------



## LeFrankdrien (23. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

also Flexfit Caps habe ich in M und L als Muster bestellt. Termin bei der Stickerei ist Dienstag, 28.01....wegen mir kann jeder eine haben, solange diesmal im Voraus bezahlt wurde. Werde mir aber auch die Kappen vor Ort ansehen und Alternativangebote erstellen.

Da Tom nicht antwortet habe ich das eyw Logo genommen und um "Lenggries 2014" erweitert. Beim Sticken kostet jede Spielerei halt gleich Aufpreis, weil nach Stichen berechnet wird...

Viele Grüße

Peter


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Januar 2014)

Darf ich auch ohne GT erscheinen? Könnte passieren, das ich bis dahin keines mehr habe


----------



## LeFrankdrien (24. Januar 2014)

Hi zusammen,

hier also mein Vorschlag für das Logo der 2014er Kappen:




GT_Earn_Your_Wings_Logo_Lenggries_2014 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr

Wenn jemand was Besseres weiß, dann bitte bis Dienstag 28.01., 11:00 Uhr vorschlagen, danach nehm ich automatisch das oben genannte.

Viele Grüße

peru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splatter666 (24. Januar 2014)

Moin!

Auch wenn ich mir mangels Teilnahme eigentlich keine Kritik erlauben darf:
für mein Auge "beißen" sich die beiden Schriftarten.
Da würde ich entweder dieselbe, wie beim "Earn your wings" oder vom "GT" nehmen; diese Fonts kann ich aber leider nicht 100%ig genau bestimmen, deshalb hier mal 2 Vorschläge von mir (sollen ja bestimmt net weiß werden, die Caps, oder )









Ciao, Splat


----------



## LeFrankdrien (24. Januar 2014)

Hi Splat,

jeder Vorschlag wird gern angenommen! Ne gute Typo ist halt gold wert! Ich hatte halt nur die Standard Windows Schriften auf dem Laptop )

Mir gefällt es so jetzt auch besser....weitere Meinungen??

Caps werden blau oder schwarz, mehr Farben werde ich nur nach massiven Proteststürmen nachfragen) Aber goldener Faden und dunkle Farbe sollte eigentlich passen. Und golden wird der Faden, darüber diskutiere ich nicht!

VG
peru


----------



## Splatter666 (24. Januar 2014)

Moin Peru!

Ich hab die Datei auch als Vektoren hier aufm Rechner, wenn du die benötigen solltest, kannst du die gerne haben...
Hab mir die Mühe gemacht, auch die Wings zu vektorisieren (Corel hat da ein echt gutes Tool ).
Ist zwar nicht 100%ig geworden, aber ich denke, für ne Stickerei reicht es vollkommen aus...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## LeFrankdrien (24. Januar 2014)

Hi Splat,

dank Dir. Allerdings ist ein Stickprogramm nochmal was Anderes als eine vektorbasierte Grafik. Die können alle Arten von Bildern einlesen, meist reicht ein hochauflösendes jpeg. Weil die ja die Wege der Nadel und jeden einzelnen Stich festlegen müssen und dazu gibt es eigene Regeln, damit der Stick auch ordentlich aussieht. Das Stickprogramm variert natürlich auch, je nach Maschine und gewünschter Qualität.

Ich benutze zuhause Vektormagic, damit geht so ziemlich jede Grafik in Sekunden umzuwandeln...zwar auch mit Nachbesserarbeit, aber nicht so viel.

Wenn Dein Vorschlag angenommen wird, dann bräuchte ich natürlich das jpeg) Am betsen über flickr, dann kann ich immer drauf zugreifen...

Viele Grüße
Peru


----------



## tofu1000 (24. Januar 2014)

Schriftart ist ne modifizierte "Script", vermutlich Kunstler oder Palace. Wenn gewünscht, könnte ich den Schriftzug ala Earned my wings in... oder Earn your wings in modifizieren. Oder gibt's noch andere Vorschläge oder Ideen? Splat, magst du mir die Vectordatei schicken?


----------



## epic2006 (24. Januar 2014)

Also ich hab keinen direkten Einspruch, aber sollte man es nicht in de Vergangenheit schreiben, also "earned my wings"?

Sonst gefällt es auf jeden Fall!

Warte aber mit Deinem weiteren Einsatz bitte noch bis zumindest der Termin steht.

Was für Cappies würden es denn werden, ich kenn mich da so gar nicht aus...

Gruß Gerrit


----------



## Splatter666 (24. Januar 2014)

Moin!

So in etwa:





Ciao, Splat

PS: Am nähesten kommt dem Original die "Palace", gut erkannt Tofu 
Allerdings gibts die nicht in bold, musste also nen dicken Umriss hinpfuschen


----------



## cleiende (24. Januar 2014)

Dunkelblau und Gold, die königlichen Farben!


----------



## der_ulmer (25. Januar 2014)

Guten Morgen!!

Ich find das letzte ziemlich genial! Schicker Vorschlag, aber kurz nachgefragt: sollte es nicht in Lenggries statt at Lenggries heißen?

Flex. Fit würd ich auf jeden Fall auch eine nehmen und natürlich im Voraus bezahlen ... 

Grüßle aus Minga, Tony


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splatter666 (25. Januar 2014)

Moin!

Das mit dem in/at kommt darauf an ob du den Ort Lenggries meinst oder das Treffen Lenggries.
Da die Jahreszahl dabeisteht, bin ich vom Treffen ausgegangen...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## LeFrankdrien (25. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

also um ehrlich zu sein finde ich das Original von GT bedeutend besser. Außerdem für mich von der Aussage treffender, denn im Radsport (und auch im Leben!) musst man sich die Flügel immer wieder neu verdienen. Etwaige Copyright Auseinandersetzungen würde ich auf meine Kappe nehmen, weil ich glaube, das CSG seine Hardcore Fans nicht mit Klagen überziehen wird, sondern eher froh ist über die kostenlose Werbung.

Zum Thema Kappen: ich werde am Dienstag die dort vorhandenen Kappen genau unter die Lupe nehmen, denn nach ersten Recherchen kosten die Flexfit pro Stück(!!) mind. 8-9€ mehr! Des Weiteren bin ich von den Mustern -trotz guter Qualität- gar nicht begeistert. Ich habe einen 58er Kopfumfang und mir passt weder die S-M noch die L-XL Version. Und die Flexfits sind in der Weite nicht regulierbar. Also wird es zwangsläufig 2 unterschiedliche Kappen geben müssen. Dieses Thema können wir aber klären, wenn ich von der Stickerei mehr weiß.

Und bis dahin bitte alle Versionen der Logos bereitstellen, ich nehm alle mit, um die Preise kalkulieren zu lassen. Splats 1. Entwurf gefällt mir wie gesagt am besten, der ist auf jeden Fall im Gepäck. 

Und hier mal Bilder der Flexfits. Die S-M ist schwarz, die L-XL ist blau, am Rande gesagt ein richtig guter, satter, dunkler Blauton, viel matter als auf den Bildern.




DSC00734 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr




DSC00736 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr

VG
peru


----------



## planetsmasher (25. Januar 2014)

ich finde auch, dass näher am Original hesser ist.
Zr Grössenproblematik: ich teile Peters Schicksal eines eher massiveren Dickschädels. Habe hier auch irgendwo ne originale GT-eyw-FLEXFIT in L rumfliegen. Die sitzt schon recht stramm. osfa wär halt mit ner Snapback am einfachsten und unkompliziertesten zu realisieren. Wäre dann auch ohne Bestellungen in der richtigen Grösse vorher umzusetzen...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (29. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

heute ist das Angebot angekommen und sieht wie folgend aus:

Stückkosten bei Abnahme 10 Stck Standard Kappe: 11,65 €
Stückkosten bei Abnahme 15 Stck Standard Kappe: 10,32 €
Stückkosten bei Abnahme 10 Stck FlexFit Kappe: 18,49 €
Stückkosten bei Abnahme 15 Stck FlexFit Kappe: 17,16 €

Wobei ich bei den gezeigten Standardkappen auch eher zu FlexFit endieren würde, die Qualität ist einfach deutlich hochwertiger. Preise verstehen sich für meinen Favoriten-Entwurf, s. Post 28, wobei die Flügel nicht weiß ausgestickt wurden. Faden ist gold, Kappe schwarz.

Planetsmasher hat allerdings noch einen Voschlag unterbreitet, den er aber erst noch überprüfen muss. Ich gehe davon aus, dass er sicher in den nächsten Tagen etwas dazu verlauten lässt. Da es seine Idee ist, möchte ich ihm nicht vorgreifen.

Nur so am Rande zur Info: bestickte T-Shirts mit dem großen eyw Logo auf dem Rücken und nem kleineren auf der Brust kosten bei 10 Stck. 33,05 €/ Stck. Bei 15 Stck. dann 30,22 €. Ich erwähn das nur mal so, weil ich mir privat eins sticken lassen wollte und die einmaligen Programmkosten eben bei 85 € liegen. Wenn ein paar Leuts mehr zusammenkommen würden, dann könnte man halt den Preis s.o. bekommen.

ALLE genannten Preise sind exkl. MwSt.!!!!

Viele Grüße

peru


----------



## planetsmasher (29. Januar 2014)

hab leidér noch kein Feedback. Ich meld mich sobald ich was konkretes hab...
Sorry.


----------



## GT-Sassy (1. Februar 2014)

Wollt gerade an der Terminabstimmung teilnehmen, bekomme aber die Meldung das ich keine Rechte dazu hätte????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (1. Februar 2014)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Wollt gerade an der Terminabstimmung teilnehmen, bekomme aber die Meldung das ich keine Rechte dazu hätte????



Stehst doch drin. Abgestimmt für den Juli- und den 1.August-Termin


----------



## GT-Sassy (1. Februar 2014)

Hab ich auch gesehn, nur die Meldung hat mich doch irritiert.


----------



## epic2006 (1. Februar 2014)

Jeder darf nur einmal, danach wird man seiner Rechte beraubt...


----------



## tomasius (9. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

Freue mich auf das Treffen im Süden! 

Mein Wunschzeitraum ist der 25.07. bis 27.07.2014, zur Not aber auch vom 14.08. bis 17.08.2014.

Demnächst wieder in alter Frische hier...  

... und beim Treffen 2014! 

Gruß Tom


----------



## epic2006 (28. März 2014)

So, der Termin für das Treffen ist der

*14.08.-17.08.2014*​Die Buchung wird folgendermaßen laufen:

Ihr gebt mir verbindlich bis *15.05.2014* bescheid ob ihr kommt, bitte unbedingt per PN mit eurer Adresse, dann bekommt ihr meine Bankverbindung und überweist mir bitte eine Anzahlung für die Übernachtungen, ich dachte da an 10,-€. Sobald ich Geldeingang habe, bekommt ihr von mir die Bestätigung, dass ihr verbindlich gebucht habt. Bitte versteht dieses Procedere, aber die Betreiber des Gästehauses haben nicht die personelle Kapazität jede einzelne Anfrage von euch zu bearbeiten, da sie rein auf Gruppen ausgerichtet sind. 

Ich kann das leider nicht anders handhaben, wer damit nicht klarkommt, kann sich gerne mit mir in verbindung setzen und wir klären das.

Derweil wünsch ich euch viel Spaß mit dem sommerlichen Wetter!

Gruß, GErrit


----------



## der_ulmer (29. März 2014)

Hier, ich meld mich an! Geld gibt's bei der Besichtigung der Baustelle; wir kommen zu zweit ...

Grüßle, Tony


----------



## epic2006 (30. März 2014)

Alles klar Tony, dachte mir schon, dass Du nicht überweise möchtest ;-), Lars handhabt das genauso...

Unbedingt Arbeitsklamotten mitbringen, wenn ihr vorbeikommt, sgibt noch zuviel zu tun!

Bis jetzt sind 5 Anmeldungen da, Lars, Jörg Insa und ihr Zwei. An alle Anderen: Auf geht´s!!!

Schönen Sontag Euch, Gruß, GErrit

...Transfer zu einer Tour ist auch geregelt, konnte ich als Bonus raushandeln.


----------



## Kruko (30. März 2014)

Vielleicht solltest Du für jeden mal die Gesamtkosten für die Übernachtung mitteilen. Uns ist es zwar egal, aber den einen oder anderen wird es doch interessieren.

Ich freu mich schon. Urlaub ist eingetragen.


----------



## epic2006 (30. März 2014)

Ok, dann die Preise:

2 Nächte 46,-€
3 Nächte 69,-€

Inkl Frühstück. Link zur Preisliste: http://jugendgaestehaus-isarwinkel.de/images/preisliste-jgh-2012.pdf Dazu kommt noch Kurtaxe, ich meine 2,50€ pro Tag. Für das allabendliche Grillen muss jeder selber aufkommen, Supermärkte und Discounter sind im Ort.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## epic2006 (31. März 2014)

So, da es gestern zu spät für meine Hirnwindungen war noch ein peer Ergänzungen:

Nochmal der Link zur Unterkunft, steht zwar am Anfang schon (mich nervt aber das hin- und hergespringe zwischen den Seiten) http://jugendgaestehaus-isarwinkel.de/

Unterbringung in Mehrbettzimmern von 4-6 Personen, wobei diese ja nicht zwangsweise voll belegt werden müssen, auf ein Einzelzimmer sollte man allerdings nicht unbedingt hoffen. Bettwäsche wird vom Haus gestellt.

Wer per Bahn anreisen möchte, das ist kein Problem, der Bahnhof ist nur ´nen Kilometer weg, von München aus geht die Bayerische Oberlanbahn direkt nach Lenggries.

Unterstellmöglichkeit mit Tor und Schloss für die Bikes ist vorhanden, ebenso ein Gartenschlauch zum drüberwaschen, falls es bazig werden sollte, wird es aber hoffentlich nicht.

Eine der Touren beginnt in der Nähe des Achensees, der Transfer dorthin ist geregelt und kostet uns (je nach Teilnehmerzahl) nichts, zurück zur Unterkunft geht es auf eigener Achse.

Grill (s) ist/sind vorhanden, Feuerstelle und Holz ebenso.

Ich hoffe, ich habe alle Klarheiten beseitigt und wünsch euch eine entspannte Woche!

Gruß, GErrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blizzord (31. März 2014)

Hey Leutz,

ich muss mal meinen Kalender schecken, dazu muss ich erstmal alle Hochzeits Termine eintragen, irgendwie will jeder dieses Jahr
heiraten. Ich meld mich wieder.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Rahbari (1. April 2014)

Auch dieses Jahr klappt es leider nicht bei mir. Letztes Jahr war z.Z. des GT-Treffens meine Hochzeit. Dieses Jahr ist der errechnete Geburtstermin unseres Nachwuchses!

Allen viel Spaß und bitte viele Bilder machen!


----------



## epic2006 (2. April 2014)

Schade, aber zumindest der Grund ist ein schöner! 

Alles Gute! Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## epic2006 (23. April 2014)

Hey Leute, erst fünf Anmeldungen. Ran an die Tasten, PN mit Adresse an mich, "Anmeldegebühr" überweisen und dabei sein! Spaß ist garantiert, nette Leute auch!

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Kieselwerfer (24. April 2014)

Leider sind wir dann an der Ostsee.


----------



## epic2006 (25. April 2014)

So, Termine sind im LMB und Eventkalender eingetragen:

http://events.mtb-news.de/events/474/GT+reffen+2014

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14809

Bitte tragt euch noch im LMB als Mitfahrer ein, dann haben wir einen besseren Überblick über die Teilnehmer.

Schönes WE, Gruß, GErrit


----------



## mountymaus (25. April 2014)

Dabei  ich freue mich schon!!!


----------



## Kruko (25. April 2014)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Dabei  ich freue mich schon!!!


Und ich erst.

Ach ja, Erster


----------



## blizzord (26. April 2014)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (26. April 2014)

blizzord schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei.



Wir freuen uns schon auf das Wiedersehen


----------



## LeFrankdrien (23. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

da mir die Flexfit ja nicht so zusagen hab ich bei der Stickerei nochmal andere Musterkappen navy blau bestellt. CSG ist bis jetzt nicht mit einer Aussage wegen original Kappen aktiv geworden.

Bei der jetzigen Anzahl an Mitfahrern im LMB wird das aber in jedem Fall ne kleine Stückzahl..

VG
peru


----------



## epic2006 (2. Juni 2014)

So, Umzug ist geschafft und ih hab wieder etwas mehr Zeit, vor Allem Zeit hier mal wieder die Werbetrommel zu rühren! Die Teilnehmerzahl ist ja recht überschaubar, da muss noch was gehen! Also Kalender checken, sich nen Ruck geben und anmelden! Auch wenn die "Frist" vorbei ist, Spätbucher sind trotzdem willkommen!

Euch eine entspannte Woche, Gruß, Gerrit

Vom letzten Treffen kann ich nur sagen, es lohnt sich wirklich vorbeizuschauen!


----------



## Manni1599 (4. Juni 2014)

Wie ich schon eingangs schrub, wird es, da Daggi an diesem WE Geburtstag hat, bei mir leider nicht klappen.

Wie weit sind denn die Kappen gediehen?
Da würde ich ja gerne auch bestellen, wenn ich darf.

Nächste Woche bin ich übrigens mal wieder in Tschechien, Pod Smrkem.
Vielleicht auch einer von euch?

Viele Grüße
Manni


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Juni 2014)

Ich bin auch raus. Mir ist die Anfahrt für eine Tour schlichtweg zu weit, ausserdem kann ich Hardtail auch hier oben fahren. Dafür muss ich nicht ins Gebirge ;-)

Wenn es wieder eine Trail-orientierte Veranstaltung gibt, bin ich gerne dabei ;-)

Manni, da will ich dieses Jahr auch nochmal hin, aber erst wenn mein AM Hardtail fertig ist. Ich hab gehört Fully ist dort völlige Verschwendung? Rabenberg lohnt sich übrigrns auch


----------



## LeFrankdrien (4. Juni 2014)

Hi,

da mir die Flexfit ja nicht zugesagt haben, habe ich nochmal Muster bestellt. Beide in Navy blue. Mit Gold Lurex Stickfaden wär das schon seeehr GT-like... Die linke passt mMn besser, da von Konstruktion her stabiler. Bei haben hochwertige, verstellbare Ösen für die Größenanpassung und wirken für den Preis wirklich hochwertig. 

Die linke kostet auch nochmal 18 € Cent weniger und liegt bei 2,96 €/Stück exkl. MwSt. Es wird also noch billiger werden mit diesen Versionen.

Im Laufe der Woche werde ich einen Probestick anstossen und mich nochmal melden.




DSC01615 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr

VG
peru




Manni1599 schrieb:


> Wie weit sind denn die Kappen gediehen?
> Da würde ich ja gerne auch bestellen, wenn ich darf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (6. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

also das Muster ist bestellt. Logo vorne wie von Splat bereitgestellt. Am "Zopfloch" lasse ich auf dem Muster noch in gebogener Palace Schrift den Schriftzug "earn your wings" einsticken. Um gebogene Stickarbeiten ausführen zu können, muss der MA unbedingt eine Schrift haben, eine Vektordatei genügt nicht. Deswegen Palace. Die Unterschiede sind allerdings sehr gering.

Evtl. ist das Muster nächste Woche schon fertig, dann gibt es mehr Bilder und Preise.

Ein erholsames XL WE mit vielen Bike-Kilometern wünsche ich Euch!

VG
Peru


----------



## Kruko (6. Juni 2014)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> also das Muster ist bestellt. Logo vorne wie von Splat bereitgestellt. Am "Zopfloch" lasse ich auf dem Muster noch in gebogener Palace Schrift den Schriftzug "earn your wings" einsticken. Um gebogene Stickarbeiten ausführen zu können, muss der MA unbedingt eine Schrift haben, eine Vektordatei genügt nicht. Deswegen Palace. Die Unterschiede sind allerdings sehr gering.
> 
> ...




Schon mal von uns vielen Dank für die Mühen!!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (13. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe heute die Muster-Kappe zurückerhalten und möchte Sie natürlich gerne präsentieren, auch wenn ich noch keine Rechnung erhalten habe und damit auch keine Kalkulation durchführen konnte. Ich persönlich bin begeistert und finde es total cool dass ICH der ERSTE sein kann, der damit durch die Gegend rennnt .

Aber seht selbst:




DSC01680 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr




DSC01681 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr

Das Front- Logo ist maximal ausgeführt. Größer geht nicht mehr, da die Spannrahmen die Stickgröße eingrenzen. Ich denke allerdings, dass es so sehr gut ausgeführt ist.

Wenn ich nächste Woche die Preise berechnen kann werde ich natürlich sofort hier Bescheid geben.

Viele Grüße und ein schönes WE!

peru


----------



## Kruko (13. Juni 2014)

Die Kappe sieht fantastisch aus. Das ist ein zusätzlicher Grund für den Weg nach Lenggries. Ich freu mich schon.



Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## blizzord (13. Juni 2014)

Stimmt sieht gut aus ;-) wenn sie doch nur grau wäre


----------



## epic2006 (14. Juni 2014)

Top! Mehr kann man nicht sagen.

An dieser Stelle noch kurz der Hinweis, dass es nur noch 2 Monate bis zum Treffen sind, also noch schnell anmelden. Bisher ist die Teilnehmerzahl ja recht überschaubar.

Die eine Tour steht schon, an der trailertauglichen muss ich noch arbeiten, bzw was neues ausprobieren, der letzte Versuch ging etwas daneben, bzw wäre dann doch eher eine Plackerei geworden. Da mein Umbau aber durch ist, hab ich jetzt auch wieder mehr Zeit zum Fahren.

Bis denn, Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## tofu1000 (15. Juni 2014)

D-A-B-E-I-!-!-!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (18. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

heute ist die Rechnung für die Musterkappe eingetroffen und ich habe die Kalkulation erstellt. Aufgrund der hohen Fixkosten wird es relativ teuer....

Zur Info Fixkosten nur für die Programme: 28 €+15 €+4,25 € (fallen nur einmalig an)
Variable Kosten: Kappe 2,90 €, Bestickung pro Kappe 5,95 €

Alle o.g. Werte exkl. MwSt!

Das ergibt folgende Kalkulation (inkl. MwSt):




Berechnung_Caps von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr

Leider lässt es sich nicht anders berechnen, da ich ja die Programmkosten bereits bezahlen musste, ich kann also keinen Einheitspreis angeben.

Ich hoffe, es melden sich ein paar mehr Mützenträger als Teilnehmer....

Bei Interesse bitte hier im Thread posten...

Vielen Dank!

Viele Grüße

peru


----------



## Kruko (18. Juni 2014)

Wir sind mit zweien dabei!!


----------



## Manni1599 (18. Juni 2014)

Ich möchte auch zwei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (18. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

dann mal ein Zwischenstand:

peru73 1x
gt-heini 2x
Manni1599 2x
GT Sassy 1x

Vielleicht kommen ja 10 zusammmen......

VG
peru


----------



## epic2006 (19. Juni 2014)

Ich, ich, ich will auch eine!


----------



## pago79 (19. Juni 2014)

One for me, please


----------



## LeFrankdrien (20. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

dann mal ein Zwischenstand:

peru73 1x
gt-heini 2x
Manni1599 2x
GT Sassy 1x
pago79 1x
epic2006 1x

Zwischenstand: 8 Stück...evtl. 9, da bin ich noch am Überlegen, weil ich vielleicht noch ne Zweite nehm. Los, auf gehts, 1-2 Kappen noch, dann sind es erträgliche 16 € quetsch...

VG
peru


----------



## cleiende (20. Juni 2014)

So, komm, eine nehm ich.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (20. Juni 2014)

peru73 1x
gt-heini 2x
Manni1599 2x
GT Sassy 1x
pago79 1x
epic2006 1x
cleiende 1x

Min. 9 Stück haben wir beisammen. Ich hoffe noch auf Steve als passionierten Kappenträger )

VG
peru


----------



## Ketterechts (20. Juni 2014)

3x bitte


----------



## LeFrankdrien (20. Juni 2014)

peru73 1x
gt-heini 2x
Manni1599 2x
GT Sassy 1x
pago79 1x
epic2006 1x
cleiende 1x
Ketterechts 3x
decay 1x

Macht bis jetzt 13 Stück!


----------



## der_ulmer (21. Juni 2014)

Und hier noch eine bitte! Ich zeigs morgen mal der Chefin, dann wird's evtl noch eine mehr ...

Grüßle, Tony


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (21. Juni 2014)

peru73 1x
gt-heini 2x
Manni1599 2x
GT Sassy 1x
pago79 1x
epic2006 1x
cleiende 1x
Ketterechts 3x
decay 1x
der_ulmer 1x

Stand: 14 Stck.= 14,55 € pro Stück!


----------



## tofu1000 (22. Juni 2014)

Auch wenn meine Friseurin sagt, ich soll nicht so viel Mütze tragen, denn davon werden die Haare nicht mehr, sondern eher weniger... Mit einer bin ich natürlich dabei, auch wenn's keine Flexfit ist. Ach nein, mach mal zwei, ich bringe ja höchstwahrscheinlich einen frisch Angefixten mit... 
Freu mich auf euch, ihr Kaputtnicks!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (22. Juni 2014)

peru73 2x
gt-heini 2x
Mountygirl 1x
Manni1599 2x
GT Sassy 1x
pago79 1x
epic2006 1x
cleiende 1x
Ketterechts 3x
decay 1x
der_ulmer 1x
tofu1000 2x
Kettentrumm 1x
Kieselwerfer 1x

Stand: 20 Stck. = 13,34 €/ Stck.

Ich lasse die Sammelbestellung noch bis Ablauf des 02.07.2014 laufen, dann gehen die PNs mit Zahlungsinfos raus. Sollte zeitlich also dicke reichen!

Vielen Dank für die bisherigen Bestellungen!

VG
peru


----------



## mountymaus (22. Juni 2014)

Ach, bevor ich es vergesse...
Unsere Nichte ist auch dabei!! Sowohl beim Treffen, als auch mit einer Kappe!!!
Sie freut sich wie Bolle, dass sie wieder mit dabei sein darf.


----------



## epic2006 (25. Juni 2014)

So, die Anhängertour steht auch, zumindest im Kopf, da werd ich die Woche noch mal auf´s Radl steigen müssen, um die GPS-Daten zu kriegen.

Die Leut´s die mir wegen der Teilnahme ihre Adresse noch nicht geschickt haben, bitte ich das noch zu machen, da ich langsam die Zimmerzahl festlegen/ordern muss.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Kettentrumm (30. Juni 2014)

So, alle Termine geklaert, somit bin ich auch dabei ! jippie

ick freu mir

bis denne

Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (1. Juli 2014)

epic2006 schrieb:


> So, die Anhängertour steht auch, zumindest im Kopf, da werd ich die Woche noch mal auf´s Radl steigen müssen, um die GPS-Daten zu kriegen.



Ich versuch auch fleissig zu Radeln und etwas Kondition zu bekommen , da aufgrund von rassantem Wachstums seitens unseres Jüngsten das Systemgewicht steigt und steigt ( jaja und ich schafs halt auch nicht gegenzusteuern  )


----------



## epic2006 (1. Juli 2014)

Benjamin, das wird schon! Was mit Kraft nicht geht, geht mit Willen, außerdem denk ich ja an Dich und Dein Systemgewicht... ;-)


----------



## Kieselwerfer (2. Juli 2014)

Ich les erst jetzt grade das nochmal, ich hätte auch gerne eine. Ich hoffe mal das ich nicht zu spät bin.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (2. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

@Ketterechts: vielleicht ermutigt es Dich ja, dass ich immer noch den Hut gezogen habe vor Deiner letzjährigen Leistung am Brocken!!!! Wenn nicht, bauen wir ne Deichsel und ziehen zu zweit!

So, wegen der Kappen sind die PNs raus. Da wir scho noch a bisserl Zeit haben, ich aber auch weiß, dass die Damen von der Stickerei noch immer wegen der WM rödeln, habe ich als Bezahldeadline den 11.07 gesetzt, die ich auch ausnahmslos durchsetzen werde. Wer nicht rechtzeitig bezahlt wird def. keine Kappe bekommen und alle anderen müssen mehr bezahlen.

Alle weiteren Infos s. PN.

VG
peru


----------



## blizzord (7. Juli 2014)

kann man noch eine nehmen?^^


----------



## LeFrankdrien (7. Juli 2014)

Hast PN...


----------



## epic2006 (8. Juli 2014)

So, nun auch von ir noch ne kurze Auflistung derjeniger die sich verbindlich angemeldet haben:

Benjamin mit family (ketterechts, Kerstin und Nils)
Jörg, Insa mit Nichte Nele (gt heini, mountymaus, mountygirl)
Tony mit Anhang (der_ulmer + Tini)
Lars (erst ab Samstag) (pago79)
Peter (Peru73)
Manni (Manni1599)
Sebastian (Kettentrumm)

Von Steve (tofu1000) und Tom (tomasius) hab ich noch keine Rückmeldung, Volker (versus) würde gerne, hat aber wohl noch ein Terminproblem, wird also eher spontan dann.

Sollte ich jetzt jemanden vergessen haben, schreit bitte ganz laut!

Auf dann, Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## blizzord (9. Juli 2014)

Das Treffen geht schon Donnerstag los ne?


----------



## Kruko (9. Juli 2014)

blizzord schrieb:


> Das Treffen geht schon Donnerstag los ne?



Jau, ein Tag Verlängerung. Ist aber kein Muss. Zumindest sehe ich es so.  Nehme es aber gerne mit


----------



## blizzord (9. Juli 2014)

Man hat mich vergessen :O EPICCCCCCCCCCCCCCC
Ich werde am Donnerstag schon da sein.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (9. Juli 2014)

Verdammt, Sven vergessen, Asche über mein Haupt! Der ist natürlich auch dabei!

Anreise ist ab Do möglich, ich klär mal ab, ab wann wir die Zimmer und den Grill belegen können. Eine Freitagstour für Alle zwischen 3 und ??? Find ich auch noch. Braucht ja keine 50km sein .

Bis denn!


----------



## pago79 (9. Juli 2014)

Ach Ihr glücklichen, die ihr den freitag schon frei habt


----------



## mountymaus (9. Juli 2014)

Regulär frei nicht... Doch ein paar Urlaubstage opfere ich gern...


----------



## blizzord (9. Juli 2014)

Genau  meinen Jahresurlaub hatte ich schon im Januar, von daher....


----------



## epic2006 (9. Juli 2014)

Lars, soll ich Deinen rückreisetermin verraten? ;-)


----------



## Kruko (10. Juli 2014)

Besser nicht.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (10. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

kurzes Update zum Zahlungseingang. Stand JETZT sind 18 Kappen bezahlt und eine def. zugesagt. Insgesamt also 19 Stück nach Adam Riese. Sieht also nach einer kleinen Rückzahlung aus.

Eine kleine Info noch vorneweg: da tofu1000 ja gerne Flexfit Kappen gehabt hätte, und ich gerne meine bereits bezahlten Musterkappen von Flexfit loswerden wollte, habe ich ihm zugesagt, dass er sie bekommt, insofern bestickbar und keine Mehrkosten für die anderen Teilnehmer anfallen. Aus logischer Sicht auch nicht möglich, da tofu1k den Aufpreis für die beiden Kappen ja bezahlt und seinen Anteil an den Fixkosten für Programm etc. auch entrichtet.

Ich denke, so ist uns allen gedient. Und wie gesagt, falls sich jemand benachteiligt fühlt, hier nochmal der Hinweis, dass eine Flexfit Kappe pro Stück ca. 7 € (!) Aufpreis kostet. Wohlgemerkt die Kappe an sich, ohne Stick! Und das auch nur weil ich sie im Internet bestellt habe, bei der Stickerei kostet sie ca. 9 € pro Kappe mehr. Aber weil der Steve so a netter Bu is und sie UNBEDINGT haben wollte....

Ich hoffe, das ist für die anderen ok....

VG
peru


----------



## Splatter666 (10. Juli 2014)

Moin!

Ich habe zwar kein GT mehr und kann sowieso nicht zum Treffen kommen, aber für mich war die Entscheidung weg von Flexfit das Ausschlusskriterium zum Thema Kappen.
Ich trage die auch gerne mal verkehrt herum und da stört mich einfach das Verschlußteil des Riemens, gibt nach kurzer Zeit Kopfschmerzen 
Ausserdem habe ich schon mehrere Flexfit-Caps und kenne keine, die besser passen...

Ciao, Splat

PS: Nichtsdestotrotz wünsche ich euch allen ein g***es Wochenende - und bleibt oben...


----------



## tofu1000 (10. Juli 2014)

peru73 schrieb:


> ...
> Aber weil der Steve so a netter Bu is und sie UNBEDINGT haben wollte....
> ...



Ich werd gleich ganz rot! Peter, ä Draum wenn das klappt! Dafür lass ich mir noch was einfallen... 

Übrigens würde ich mich (wie der ganze Rest sicher auch) sehr freuen, wenn die Herren tomasius und versus zu uns finden würden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (10. Juli 2014)

Musst Du nicht, ich hab ja auch was davon, denn bei mir wären die zwei Kappen ja im Schrank verstaubt.....


tofu1000 schrieb:


> ä Draum wenn das klappt! Dafür lass ich mir noch was einfallen...


----------



## Kruko (10. Juli 2014)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Übrigens würde ich mich (wie der ganze Rest sicher auch) sehr freuen, wenn die Herren tomasius und versus zu uns finden würden!




Ganz klar dafür!!


----------



## mountymaus (11. Juli 2014)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Übrigens würde ich mich (wie der ganze Rest sicher auch) sehr freuen, wenn die Herren tomasius und versus zu uns finden würden!







gt-heini schrieb:


> Ganz klar dafür!!






AUCH DAFÜR!!!!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (11. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

also alle angemeldeten Teilnehmer haben auch bezahlt, insgesamt kommen wir auf 21 Kappen, 19 davon sind die auf den Bildern gezeigten, 2 Musterkappen Flexfit für den Steve.

Am Montag gebe ich die Bestellung auf und werd auch nochmal nach nem Mengenrabatt fragen. Dann gibts ne finale Kalkulation mit ner hoffentlich ordentlichen Rückzahlung.

So nun noch ein entspanntes WE und viele km auf dem Forrädle!!!!

VG
peru


----------



## LeFrankdrien (15. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe nun ein Angebot und es gibt eine gute und eine schlechte Nachricht!

Leider ist mir ein Anfängerfehler beim Lesen des Angebotes passiert und ich habe die Stickkosten für hinten als einmalige Programmkosten interpretiert. Damit war der Stückpreis natürlich deutlich zu niedrig, da diese Kosten nicht einmalig, sondern pro Kappe anfallen.

Die gute Nachricht ist, dass wir einen Mengenrabatt für das Besticken bekommen und nun bei 5,35€ f. vorne und 3,95 € f. hinten liegen.

Wegen meines blöden Fehlers ergeben sich bei 21 Kappen folgende Stückpreise:

16,95 € für beide Sticks inkl. MwSt
12,14€ für Stick nur vorne inkl. MwSt.

Ich möchte mich für den Fehler in aller Form entschuldigen und schlage vor, nur vorne zu sticken, dann gibt es für jeden noch Geld zurück.

Sorry nochmal!!!!!

Ich bräuchte auch relativ zeitnah Rückmeldung, welche Version ihr wollt, am Do. müssen die Kappen bestellt werden.

Ich schreibe das hier allen auch nochmal per PN!

Viele Grüße

Peru


----------



## Manni1599 (15. Juli 2014)

Ich möchte gerne beides!

(WENN ES DENN OHNE GROSSEN AUFWAND MÖGLICH SEIN SOLLTE!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (15. Juli 2014)

Ich nehm bitte die günstigere Variante 

Darf mich übrigens kurz vorstellen, heiße Alex, fahre kein GT, würde aber gern mal vorbeischauen weil ich den peru73 von früher kenn und in der Nähe wohne  Kenn die Ecke auch ganz gut und weiß vielleicht auch noch ein paar nette Trails dort falls Interesse besteht.


----------



## Kieselwerfer (15. Juli 2014)

Also ich wäre auf jeden Fall für beide Bestickungen. Wenn dann


----------



## epic2006 (15. Juli 2014)

Wegen einsfünfundneunzig braucht man glaub ich nicht rumsch*****

Ich nehm beide Seiten.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Kruko (15. Juli 2014)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Wegen einsfünfundneunzig braucht man glaub ich nicht rumsch*****
> 
> Ich nehm beide Seiten.
> 
> Gruß, Gerrit


Sehen wir auch so. Von daher für uns bitte vorn und hinten besticken.


Sent from my handy.....


----------



## cleiende (15. Juli 2014)

Vorne und hinten bestickt bitte.


----------



## pago79 (15. Juli 2014)

Vorn und hinten bitte


----------



## Kettentrumm (15. Juli 2014)

Bitte von beiden Seiten besticken lassen.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (16. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Rückmeldung!!!

Ok, ich denke, es ist der Wunsch nach beidseitiger Bestickung Konsens. Mit dem decay klär ich das persönlich. Ich hab für ihn schon ne Lösung 

Ich werde dann heute wie besprochen die Kappen bestellen, die Fehlbeträge lege ich erstmal aus und sammle dann beim Treffen ein. 

Die rechtzeitige Fertigstellung wurde schon versprochen, nun sollte also dann alles seinen Weg gehen.

Sorry nochmal für den Fehlinterpretation, ich ärgere mich am meisten über mich selbst!!!

Viele Grüße

peru


----------



## epic2006 (16. Juli 2014)

Nicht ärgern, lächeln und winken...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (16. Juli 2014)

Bestellung ist aufgegeben und die termingerechte Lieferung wurde nochmals hoch und heilig versprochen.....

@tofu1k: Flexfit Bestickung funzt genauso wie bei den anderen, auch hinten. Wegen dem Aufpreis schrieb ich Dir ne PN. Jetzt kommst ja nimmi aus )

So, ich schraub jetzt mal weiter am Sensor Carbon Pro, will ja auch mal wieder was herzeigen...

VG
peru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (16. Juli 2014)

peru73 schrieb:


> So, ich schraub jetzt mal weiter am Sensor Carbon Pro, will ja auch mal wieder was herzeigen...
> 
> VG
> peru



Schraub lieber an einem Hardtail.   Alles andere brauchen wir doch nicht, da wir eh nur Touren und keine Trails fahren.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (16. Juli 2014)

Hardtail?????? Was war das nochmal  

Na es gibt ja zwei HTs, aber das Sensor Carbon hat ehrlich gesagt noch 0 (!!!!!) km aufm Buckel...zu meiner Schande...und da wollt ich das schon mal benutzen...aber wahrschienlich kommt noch das John Player psyclone mit...



gt-heini schrieb:


> Schraub lieber an einem Hardtail.   Alles andere brauchen wir doch nicht, da wir eh nur Touren und keine Trails fahren.


----------



## der_ulmer (16. Juli 2014)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hardtail?????? ... das John Player psyclone mit...



Das wäre sehr schön, würd ich gern mal in natura sehen!!

Aber Schei€€ egal was du mitbringst, auf jeden Fall 1000000 mal Dank an Dich und an Gerrit, was ihr für die Orga investiert!

Bis gleich dann bald in Lenggries.

Grüßle, Tony


----------



## epic2006 (16. Juli 2014)

Also fully braucht's nicht wirklich und die Samstagstour hat auch eine kleine tragepassage... aber ihr macht das schon.

Die "Organisation" ist von meiner Seite her kein Aufwand, also nix zu danken.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Kruko (17. Juli 2014)

Hast du denn schon ein paar Eckdaten zu den Touren? Ich denke, dass dies alle interessieren würde und die Wahl des Bikes erleichtert. 


Sent from my handy.....


----------



## blizzord (18. Juli 2014)

Hio Ihr,

ich werde wohl auch mein GT Zaskar 100 mitbringen.
Was wohl mit knapp 11.2 kg auch auf nicht Trailstecken nicht zur Last fällt.
Das HT kennt ihr ja schon, und 2 Bikes mitbringen hmmm muss net sein, ist nur nen kleiner Golf.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Manni1599 (1. August 2014)

*14*


----------



## epic2006 (1. August 2014)




----------



## Manni1599 (2. August 2014)

*1**3*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (3. August 2014)

*12*

*

*


----------



## Kruko (3. August 2014)

Gibt es dieses Jahr wieder einen Basar??


----------



## epic2006 (3. August 2014)

So ein "Wühltisch" wie letztes Jahr war doch völlig ausreichend, finde ich. Aber warum nicht etwas exzessiver?

Noch kurze Instruktionen:

Bettwäsche wird vom Haus gestellt (im Preis enthalten), Schlafsäcke sind nicht erlaubt.

Feuerholz hab ich ausreichend organisiert, braucht auch nicht mitgebracht zu werden.

Freitag ist Feiertag, also sollten die, die an dem Tag anreisen schon grillfleisch mitbringen oder bescheid sagen, was sie brauchen.

Mir fällt bestimmt noch was ein...

Gruß, Gerrit

Mein Handy geht erst wieder ab 11.08., also entweder hier oder whatsapp, falls es dringend ist.


----------



## versus (4. August 2014)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Übrigens würde ich mich (wie der ganze Rest sicher auch) sehr freuen, wenn die Herren tomasius und versus zu uns finden würden!





gt-heini schrieb:


> Ganz klar dafür!!





mountymaus schrieb:


> AUCH DAFÜR!!!!



))

das ist ja schön! noch schöner ist, dass ich tatsächlich zeit und noch nix vor habe! 4 std. fahrt sind auch noch innerhalb der schmerzgrenze. gerrit hatte ich deswegen eh schonmal angefunkt und jetzt ist klar, dass ich zeit habe. also ich komme! tom? tohooooommm??? ziehst du nach? ;-)

wegen der übernachtung etc. nehme ich gleich noch kontakt mit gerrit auf. ich könnte aber problemlos auch im zelt, o.ä. pennen, falls ich nun zu spontan, bzw. zu spät entschlossen bin. 

gerrit, ich melde mich gleich noch per pm, oder wie das neuerdings heisst.


----------



## mountymaus (4. August 2014)

*11*

*

*


----------



## epic2006 (5. August 2014)

*10*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (5. August 2014)

Na das find ich mal RICHTIG cool!!!!!!

VG
peru



versus schrieb:


> ))
> 
> das ist ja schön! noch schöner ist, dass ich tatsächlich zeit und noch nix vor habe! 4 std. fahrt sind auch noch innerhalb der schmerzgrenze. gerrit hatte ich deswegen eh schonmal angefunkt und jetzt ist klar, dass ich zeit habe. also ich komme! tom? tohooooommm??? ziehst du nach? ;-)
> 
> ...


----------



## Kruko (5. August 2014)

peru73 schrieb:


> Na das find ich mal RICHTIG cool!!!!!!
> 
> VG
> peru



Nicht nur du. 

Was ist denn nun mit Tom und René???

Die beiden fehlen auch noch. Gebt euch einen Ruck.


----------



## cleiende (5. August 2014)

Ich bin echt angefressen daß ich nicht dabei bin. Aber gut, dann halt nächstes Jahr.


----------



## Kruko (5. August 2014)

cleiende schrieb:


> Ich bin echt angefressen daß ich nicht dabei bin. Aber gut, dann halt nächstes Jahr.


Ja ist wirklich schade. Wir werden an dich denken.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (6. August 2014)

Ja, wär echt super gewesen wenn Du auch hättest kommen können! Ich werd eins für Dich mittrinken...



cleiende schrieb:


> Ich bin echt angefressen daß ich nicht dabei bin. Aber gut, dann halt nächstes Jahr.


----------



## versus (6. August 2014)

freue mich auch wie bolle einige bekannte und bisher unbekannte gesichter (wieder-) zu sehen! gleich gehen ich in die werkstatt und suche mal aus was ich so an bikes mitnehme.

danach suche ich die gt trikots und probiere aus, in welches ich noch passe   - meine verletzungsserie im letzten jahr hat spuren um die hüften hinterlassen 

schade cleiende, das hätte ein richtiges altemännertreffen werden können


----------



## mountymaus (6. August 2014)

versus schrieb:


> schade cleiende, das hätte ein richtiges altemännertreffen werden können




Naja, der Jörg ist ja auch noch da...


----------



## versus (6. August 2014)

freches stück


----------



## Kruko (6. August 2014)

versus schrieb:


> freches stück


Stimmt. Manni ist doch viel, viel älter


----------



## Manni1599 (6. August 2014)

*0**9*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (6. August 2014)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Stimmt. Manni ist doch viel, viel älter


Dünnes Eis mein Freund.....



Und ausserdem: Ich weiss, dass ich sehr jung und unglaublich gutaussehend bin!


----------



## Ketterechts (6. August 2014)

Find ich klasse das der Volker jetzt auch kommt - leider hatten wir dieses Jahr keine Zeit für den Teilchenbeschleuniger , aber dann sehen wir uns halt in 9 Tagen endlich mal wieder .


----------



## tofu1000 (6. August 2014)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Dünnes Eis mein Freund.....
> 
> 
> 
> Und ausserdem: Ich weiss, dass ich sehr jung und unglaublich gutaussehend bin!



Fast so jung und gutaussehend wie ich...


----------



## versus (7. August 2014)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Find ich klasse das der Volker jetzt auch kommt - leider hatten wir dieses Jahr keine Zeit für den Teilchenbeschleuniger , aber dann sehen wir uns halt in 9 Tagen endlich mal wieder .


----------



## tofu1000 (7. August 2014)

*08*





(bzw. 7 - für die, die schon Donnerstag da sind...)

Wer ist eigentlich Donnerstag schon da?


----------



## Kruko (7. August 2014)

Wir werden am Donnerstag anreisen.


----------



## der_ulmer (7. August 2014)

Meine Chefin und ich auch.


----------



## Manni1599 (7. August 2014)

Ich werde auch am Donnerstag anreisen.


----------



## epic2006 (7. August 2014)

Donnerstag. Ich schau, dass ich ab Mittag da bin. Mit den Frühankommern, so es denn welche gibt, gehn wir dann schööön eisessen!

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (7. August 2014)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Donnerstag. Ich schau, dass ich ab Mittag da bin. Mit den Frühankommern, so es denn welche gibt, gehn wir dann schööön eisessen!
> 
> Gruß, Gerrit



Woohooo! Wenn alles gut läuft, sind wir pünktlich 15:00Uhr zum Eisessen da!


----------



## Ketterechts (7. August 2014)

Jau Donnerstag - Uhrzeit unbekannt


----------



## versus (7. August 2014)

ich denke bei mir wird es auch donnerstag schon klappen.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (8. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

also ich hab mich jetzt auch für Do. Abend entschlossen. Wenn ich so gegen 5 aus der Arbeit wegkann, dann werd ich so gegen 8-9 in L. sein wenn alles glattgeht. Das reicht locker für 1-5 Feierabendbierchen

VG
peru


----------



## versus (8. August 2014)

peru73 schrieb:


> 1-5 Feierabendbierchen



es war von eisessen die rede, peter ! ! !


----------



## Manni1599 (8. August 2014)

*07


*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (8. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab grad nen richtig dicken Hals und Lust jemanden ein paar in die Fr.... zu schlagen. Hab heut mal nen Kontrollanruf bei der Stickerei gemacht und die Vollpfosten haben natürlich nix gemacht, weil der ein Depp der Urlaub hatte, dem anderen Deppen nix gesagt hat. Ich könnt langsam so ko.... in diesem Land!!! Manchmal denk ich es arbeiten nur noch Vollidioten in Deutschland. Sorry, ich schieb grad so nen Hassfront, das könnt ich Euch nicht vorstellen.

Was wollen wir jetzt machen?? Zum Treffen werden die definitv nicht mehr fertig, weil die Deppen sie ja nicht mal bestellt haben. Und Bestellungen geben die nur Donnerstags auf. Frühestens Ende übernächste Woche wären die fertig. Ehrlich mag ICH dann eigentlich nimmer

Ich hätte richtig gute Lust das Geld zurückzuzahlen, nur damit die es nicht bekommen. 

Bitte gebt doch alle kurz Bescheid.

Sorry, ihr könnt mir glauben, dass ich grad so dermaßen angefressen bin......ich muss jetzt grad mal wo gegen treten....

VG
Peter


----------



## Manni1599 (8. August 2014)

Ganz ruhig, Peter.
Ist ärgerlich, keine Frage. Aber durch Stress und aufregen wird es nicht besser.
Für mich geht das in Ordnung, wenn wir die Mützen später bekommen. Ist für dich natürlich ein erheblicher Mehraufwand mit verpacken und verschicken. Aber ich hätte schon gerne ein Andenken ans Treffen.

Manni


----------



## epic2006 (8. August 2014)

versus schrieb:


> es war von eisessen die rede, peter ! ! !



Aber doch nicht um Acht auf'd Nacht! Da gibts anderes kaltes...

Leg doch das mit den Kappen erstmal auf Eis und wir ratschen beim Treffen drüber.

Bis denn!


----------



## Ketterechts (9. August 2014)

*06*


----------



## Kruko (10. August 2014)

*05



*


----------



## Ketterechts (10. August 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich das alljährliche Spektakel des *BASAR*s ?

Könnte z.B den Karakoram K2 Rahmen aus meinem SALE Ordner - http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/39550 - mitbringen - aber nur falls jemand schon im Voraus Interesse bekundet , ansonsten ist der mir zu sperrig .


----------



## LeFrankdrien (10. August 2014)

Gehört ja schon fast dazu wie der Kasten Bier aus der Heimat, Ich geh die Tage mal in den Keller und sammle nen kleinen Karton ein....aber nur gaaaanz klein... 

Also ich bin für BASAR!!!!!!



Ketterechts schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich das alljährliche Spektakel des *BASAR*s ?


----------



## epic2006 (10. August 2014)

Hatten wir uns da nicht schon eindeutig dafür ausgesprochen? 

Den Hinweis auf den Kästen Bier aus der Heimatregion möchte ich nochmal hervorheben!

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Ketterechts (11. August 2014)

Falls jemand einen 3x10 XT Umwerfer - Direct Mount - Downpull - hat , kann er ihn gerne mitbringen - brauch einen .

Kasten Bier wird Morgen eingekauft


----------



## versus (11. August 2014)

ich bringe auch win bisschen was mit. ich hoffe ich habe auch spass auf dem bike, denn leider bin ich gestern auf meinen alten hometrails in der pfalz (felswanderweg rodalben) schön hingepackt. hüfte und rippen links sind ein wenig lädiert 
mal sehen wie es sich entwickelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (11. August 2014)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Falls jemand einen 3x10 XT Umwerfer - Direct Mount - Downpull - hat , kann er ihn gerne mitbringen - brauch einen .
> 
> Kasten Bier wird Morgen eingekauft


Bring ich mal mit. Ist ein dual-pull


----------



## LeFrankdrien (11. August 2014)

UW hätt ich auch noch gehabt, aber der Jörg hat sich ja bereit erklärt....dafür gibts dann was von mir für den Allerwertesten....feinstes englisches Gestühl 



Ketterechts schrieb:


> Falls jemand einen 3x10 XT Umwerfer - Direct Mount - Downpull - hat , kann er ihn gerne mitbringen - brauch einen .
> 
> Kasten Bier wird Morgen eingekauft


----------



## Ketterechts (11. August 2014)

peru73 schrieb:


> UW hätt ich auch noch gehabt, aber der Jörg hat sich ja bereit erklärt....dafür gibts dann was von mir für den Allerwertesten....feinstes englisches Gestühl



 Saugeil , dann hat die blöde Sattelstützentauscherei endlich ein Ende

@ Jörg - Klasse !! Der kommt aber an ne Ketzerei - rüste gerade das Satori von Sram 2x10 auf XT 3x10 um


----------



## Kruko (11. August 2014)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> @ Jörg - Klasse !! Der kommt aber an ne Ketzerei - rüste gerade das Satori von Sram 2x10 auf XT 3x10 um



Mir doch egal  Du musst damit zurechtkommen, dass der Umwerfer von einer Ketzerei kommt, die ich nicht mehr habe. War mal am Cube 

Ach ja....

*04



*


----------



## blizzord (12. August 2014)

Hab ich irgendwas verpasst oder warum stehen hier Zahlen mit Bikes? :=)


----------



## Kruko (12. August 2014)

blizzord schrieb:


> Hab ich irgendwas verpasst oder warum stehen hier Zahlen mit Bikes? :=)


Wir zählen nur runter.


----------



## Kruko (12. August 2014)

Wie sieht es denn für abends mit Geschirr (Besteck, Teller, Gläser jeder Art) etc. aus. Müssen wir diesbezüglich etwas mitbringen??


----------



## epic2006 (12. August 2014)

Ist alles da.

Eine sehr schlecht Nachricht habe ich allerdings. Mit dem Donnerstagstermin ist etwas schiefgelaufen, das Haus ist voll belegt. 
Ich arbeite gerade an einer Alternative, Die erste Übernachtung wäre dann auf der Kirchsteinhütte. Allerdings weiß ich erst im Laufe des morgigen Tages bescheid ob das auch wirklich klappt. 
Von denjenigen ich eine Tel.Nr. habe, werd ich durchklingen, sobald ich was weiß, alle anderen werden hier reinschauen müssen.
Wir haben versucht herauszufinden wer den Fehler gemacht hat, das ließ sich aber nicht mrhr ermitteln.

Hofft das Beste, Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Kruko (12. August 2014)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Ist alles da.
> 
> Eine sehr schlecht Nachricht habe ich allerdings. Mit dem Donnerstagstermin ist etwas schiefgelaufen, das Haus ist voll belegt.
> Ich arbeite gerade an einer Alternative, Die erste Übernachtung wäre dann auf der Kirchsteinhütte. Allerdings weiß ich erst im Laufe des morgigen Tages bescheid ob das auch wirklich klappt.
> ...



Gut und weniger gut. Ich hoffe, dass das klappt. Aber mal jetzt der Fall, dass es nicht klappen sollte. Was gibt es dann für Alternativen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (12. August 2014)

Ich muss noch einige Leute abtelefonieren, ein paar Optionen gibt es noch. Bis morgen Mittag sollte ich eine Lösung Haben.


----------



## versus (13. August 2014)

bei mir wird es ohnehin nix mit donnerstag.


----------



## der_ulmer (13. August 2014)

Guten Morgen zusammen!

Ich hab auch grad mit'm Gerrit telefoniert. Falls alle Stricke reißen, könnte ich für die Nacht Do/Fr hier bei mir noch ein paar Übernachtungsplätze auf Gästebett/Isomatten/Sofa anbieten; wäre dann halt leider nur mit 2x60km hin und zurück verbunden ...

So und nun heißt es noch letzte Schminkaktion und dann sind die Radls auch so weit fertig fürs Wochenende 

Bzgl Basar: ich werd auch a weng was mitbringen. Falls noch jemand ne schwarze XT U-Brake, nen alten XT Umwerfer in 34,9 und DP oder ne Syncros Stütze in 31,6 und mehr als 320mm zu veräußern hat: hier her damit 

Grüßle, Tony


----------



## epic2006 (13. August 2014)

Ich hab jetzt mal die Donnerstagsanreiser zusammengeschrieben:

gt-heini + family
ketterechts + family
peru73 + friends
tofu1000 + friends
manni1599
blizzord
der_ulmer + friends

Macht 14 Leuts.

Freitags rücken nach 

versus
pago79
kettentrum

Sollte sich garnichts finden, kann ich auch noch ein paar Übernachtungen anbieten, muss das allerdings noch mit meiner Regierung abklären...

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## LeFrankdrien (13. August 2014)

Hi Gerrit,

also für mich kein Thema. Entweder wir kommen erst am Freitag, dann hab ich weniger Stress oder wir pennen im Zelt, das als Notnagel sowieso mit sollte. Also kannst Du uns als Dispomasse verwenden, falls nicht genügend Notübernachtungsmöglichkeiten frei sind..

VG
Peter


----------



## epic2006 (13. August 2014)

Soooo, Desaster beseitigt.

Jörg und Insa habe ich im Hotel untergebracht, Manni ebenso. Peter reist erst am Freitag in der Früh an, so dass er die Tour noch mitfahren kann. Benjamin und Kerstin kommen auch am Freitag Mittag nach Lenggries.

Bleiben noch:

Tofu1000 mit Begleitung, Blizzord und Tony und Tine. Euch bringen wir bei uns daheim noch unter. Somit haben wir dann auch einen neuen Startpunkt für die Donnerstagsanreisenden, die Adresse schick ich euch per PN.

Für die Freitagsanreisenden bleibt alles beim Alten, wir treffen uns am Jugendgästehaus in Lenggries. Ich denke, dass wir gegen 16:00 Uhr von der Tour wieder da sind. Die Zimmer können frühestens um 13:00h belegt werden. Wer schon früher in Lenggries ist, kann je nach Wetter ind die Isarwelle (Hallenbad mit Wirlpool) gehen (ca. 15 Gehminuten) oder ans Brauneck (Fahrt zum Gipfel mit der Bahn oder an der Talstation von der Falknerei über Bullcart und Bikepark bis zum Hochseilgarten und Flying Fox alles da.

PNs sind raus.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (13. August 2014)

Falls noch jemand von den Anwesenden Interesse an einem GT Legacy (Rahmen mit Gabel) verspürt (M-M 48cm, M-E 53,5cm, GT-Maß 19"), für 28"-Räder, gebt mir doch mal kurz bescheid, dann packe ich den ggf mit ein. Sollte eigentlich mal was schnittiges für die Stadt werden, leider ist mir jedoch was Schnittigeres dazwischen gekommen (Mairag ****). Ist mit Sicherheit ne gute Grundlage für ein solides Reiserad: Canti- bzw. V-Brake-Aufnahmen, Gepäckträger- und Schutzblechösen, genug Platz für breitere Trekkingreifen, Gabel mit Lowriderösen.

So sah es mal komplett aus:


----------



## Kettentrumm (13. August 2014)

Ups, ich war ein paar Tage nicht zu Hause und lese erst jetzt von den Schwierigkeiten mit der Übernachtung von Donnerstag auf Freitag.
Ich wollte auch schon am Do anreisen. Ich könnt im Auto schlafen oder ich fahre nachts los, damit ich am Freitag zur ersten Tour da waere !?
Wann geht denn die Tour am Freitag los und wo ?

Bier ist schon gekauft und ich wollt wieder zwei Bleche Kuchen mitbringen ! 

Bis denne

Sebastian


----------



## Kruko (14. August 2014)

So, Auto gepackt, Räder auf dem Träger, Hund zur Pflege bei den Schwiegereltern, es kann losgehen. Unterwegs dann noch die Kleine einsammeln. Wir freuen uns schon heute Abend wieder unter normalen Leuten zu sein. 

Bis später und allen eine gute Anreise.


----------



## epic2006 (14. August 2014)

Gute Reise und bis gleich!

Sebastian, ruf mich bitte dringend an, die Nummer hab ich Dir per PN geschickt.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## epic2006 (14. August 2014)

*0*0


----------



## cyclery.de (14. August 2014)

@all: Ich wünsche Euch allen eine schöne Zeit beim Biken, Fachsimpeln und gemütlich Beisammensitzen! 

(ich bin mir sicher, dass es auch irgendwann bei mir klappen wird)


----------



## mountymaus (14. August 2014)

Hm, je weiter man gen Süden kommt, desto dichter werden die Wolken... 
Die Kleine ist eingesammelt... Weiter geht's!


----------



## epic2006 (14. August 2014)

Bewölkt aber trocken, auch für den Rest des Tages. Was morgen ist, tja, morgen....

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## tofu1000 (14. August 2014)

Also wir sind auch sowas von unterwegs!


----------



## epic2006 (14. August 2014)

Der lokale Radiosender sagt für morgen teilweise leicht Schauer, für Samstag weitestgehend trocken und wärmer. Mal schaun, die sind recht treffsicher.

Habt ihr schon eine ungefähre Ankunftszeit? So wegen Kaffee kaltstellen und so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (14. August 2014)

Viel Spass beim Treffen, Leute!
Macht viele Fotos, will wat sehn.
Grüße 
@kettentrum
Halt für mich die Stellung der Felgenbremser (wie in Bad Karlshafen) ;]P


----------



## Kettentrumm (14. August 2014)

So, die Kuchen sind gebacken, das Auto ist gepackt mit Fahrrad und regionalen Hopfenspezialitaeten. Nun muss ich schaun wie ich so frueh schlafen kann, um dann heute Nacht loszufahren ! Will ja nicht zu spaet zur Tour kommen ! 

@ MUD'doc 
Auf dem Foto oben von tofu1000 siehst Du noch einen Felgenbremser. Ich bin also nicht alleine. 
Wenn die Paketdienste und meine Zeit zum Schrauben es zugelassen haetten, waere ich auch mit Scheibe und alldem anderem neumodischen Gedoens angereist.

Bis denne 

Sebastian


----------



## epic2006 (14. August 2014)

Angekommen!









Wir freuen uns schon auf die Nachrücker und wünschen gute Reise!


----------



## blizzord (14. August 2014)

Sehr schön ;-)


----------



## Kettentrumm (14. August 2014)

Na das sieht doch schonmal zuenftig aus: bayrisches Hopfengebraeu in der Hand, was zum beissen aufm Teller und eingerahmt von GT-Bikes ! So muss das sein ! 

@Manni: is das wieder Selbstgegorenes von Dir ? Hilfe, mein kopf tut jetzt schon weh ! ;-))

bin noch gar nicht muede 

Sebastian


----------



## epic2006 (14. August 2014)

Selbstgebrautes!

Dees is a Faiafäing;





Bis morgen!

...da wird es mindestens genauso griabig, wie man hier sagt.


----------



## Stemmel (14. August 2014)

Kettentrumm schrieb:


> @Manni: is das wieder Selbstgegorenes von Dir ? Hilfe, mein kopf tut jetzt schon weh ! ;-))
> 
> 
> 
> Sebastian



Na na na... Das ist lecker! Der letzte Erdbeerschnaps aus 2013.


----------



## epic2006 (15. August 2014)

Goar is, schee woars heid





Bis moing


----------



## versus (15. August 2014)

ich bin raus und laut navi gegen 5 uhr da!

appenzeller bierspezialitäten sind eingekauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blizzord (15. August 2014)

ich frühestens 19 Uhr


----------



## TigersClaw (15. August 2014)

Und ich garnicht ;-) ... Wünsche viel Spass.


----------



## lyteka (15. August 2014)

Kann leider dieses Jahr nicht vorbei kommen   
Wüsch euch allen richtig viel Spaß.
Viele Grüße.


----------



## blizzord (15. August 2014)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Und ich garnicht ;-) ... Wünsche viel Spass.


warum? hast dein 3.Kettenblatt nicht gefunden?


----------



## epic2006 (16. August 2014)

Danke, Danke!

Die erste Tour war nass aber schön! 





Und die ganze Bande nochmal:









Grüße aus Lenggries!


----------



## TigersClaw (16. August 2014)

blizzord schrieb:


> warum? hast dein 3.Kettenblatt nicht gefunden?


Aus zwei Gründen: 1. wars mir etwas zu weit, und 2. habe ich kein GT mehr, nur noch Ketzerei ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (17. August 2014)

So, hier noch ein paar Bilder von gestern:









Pannenteufel, Kettenklemmer deluxe:





Schlabbefligge:









Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## epic2006 (17. August 2014)




----------



## epic2006 (17. August 2014)

Kaiserschmarrn zu Kaiserwetter





Schön wars, bis zum Nächsten!

Gruß, Lars, Gerrit und Lucy


----------



## blizzord (17. August 2014)

so von gut in Braunschweig angekommen, schönes Treffen!


----------



## epic2006 (17. August 2014)

So, die Not-OP nach Inkontinenz ist auch geglückt.





Gruß, Lars und Gerrit


----------



## LeFrankdrien (17. August 2014)

Hi zusammen,

nach wirklich echtem Wahnsinn auf der Autobahn bin ich nun auch zuhause!!!

Schee wars wieder mal. Nette Menschen, nette Location, und was mich am meisten gefreut hat war folgendes:

*wie ein Wunder war die Ideallinie immer frei und wir konnten heizen....)*

So, schönen Abend noch. Meld mich nächste Woche wegen den Kappen.

VG
peru


----------



## Ketterechts (17. August 2014)

Auch wir sind gut zuhause angekommen .

Wie auch die letzten Jahre hat es super Spass gemacht und zur Krönung hat Nils 300 der 400km gepennt - sehr entspannte Heimfahrt trotz voller Autobahnen .

Es war wieder schön alte Bekannte und neue Gesichter zu sehen .

Dank auch an Gerrit für die Orga - das mit dem Wetter musste halt noch üben , aber sonst PERFEKT


----------



## Kruko (17. August 2014)

So, auch endlich angekommen. War wieder super!!! Auf der Autobahn haben wir dann noch Manni aufgelesen und nun werden wir noch ein wenig weitermachen.

Bis nächstes Jahr in Pegnitz.


----------



## Manni1599 (17. August 2014)

Ja, lege noch einen Zwischenstop bei Jörg und Insa ein. 
Mir hat es wirklich Bombe gefallen! 
Vielen Dank für die Organisation und an all die netten Menschen die das Treffen perfekt gemacht haben! 

I LOVE YOU ALL!


----------



## epic2006 (17. August 2014)

Mit dem Wetter hab ich geübt, heute war echt klasse, das merk ich mir...

Danke für das Feedback, falls es hier im Süden ein nächstes mal gibt, versuch ich's wieder so hinzukriegen.

Bei uns gehts auch noch weiter, Lars bleibt noch ein paar Tage.

Die Tage gibt es dann noch ein paar mehr Bilder, wenn ich dann mal sortiert habe.

Viele liebe Grüße an all die netten Bekloppten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (17. August 2014)

Mein Neid ist mit Euch! Nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei (es sei denn ihr haut den Termin mitten in die Schulferien).


----------



## Kettentrumm (17. August 2014)

Ich bin auch wieder dahoam gelandet nach einer anstrengenden Autobahnfahrt. Ich versteh das nicht, wo wollen die nur alle mit ihren Autos hin !? ;-)

Mir hat es auch wieder sehr gut gefallen und ich freu mich schon aufs naechste Jahr.

Einen besonderen Dank nochmal an Gerrit fuer die Organisation und fuer das Wetter kann doch der Buab nix ! 

Bis denne

Sebastian


----------



## Kettentrumm (18. August 2014)




----------



## Lousa (18. August 2014)

Beeindruckende Fotos! Find ich spitze, was Ihr da auf die Beine gestellt habt.


----------



## blizzord (18. August 2014)




----------



## versus (18. August 2014)

hallo zusammen

auch ich bin inzwischen wieder zurück. ich habe unterwegs noch einen stopp eingelegt und noch eine runde im karwendel gedreht.

auch von mir vielen dank an gerrit für die orga und an alle teilnehmer fürs teilnehmen 

es war ein grosser spass und ich werde auch nächstes jahr wieder die augen nach dem termin fürs treffen offen halten  

fotos gibts dann auch irgendwann.


----------



## versus (18. August 2014)

hier schonmal ein paar vom handy - tour 1:

nach anfänglichen zweifeln und ablenkungsmanövern:




























haben wir die aueralm dann doch noch ohne zu ertrinken erreicht:

















und drinnen gabs stärkung in verschiedenen formen:













nachdem wir lang genug gewartet hatten:


----------



## tofu1000 (18. August 2014)

Auch wir sind gestern wieder pünktlich zum Kieler Tatort gelandet. Es war mal wieder eine großartige Veranstaltung mit so herrlich normalen Menschen! Vielen Dank an alle Teilnehmenden, Organisatoren, Duldenden usw. usf... 

Es war herrlich! 

Und auch an Daggi noch die herzlichsten Grüße und Glückwünsche und danke für das tolle Mitbringsel!


----------



## epic2006 (19. August 2014)

So, auch von mir noch mal ein paar sortierte Bilder der Wasserspiele 2014:

Die Unterkunft, geräumig, stressfrei, rückenschonend, trocken und mit Frühstück!





Die Bikes. Allesamt schön anzuschauen, nass und vielfach vorhanden.





















Die Touren. Nass, kalt, hoch, dafür meist mit Ausblick.

Freitags Blomberg, ca. 25km, ca. 600HM, ca. 7km Abfahrt:









Hut ab vor Nele, die sich (dank der richtigen Übersetzung) den 6km langen Aufstieg hinaufgekämpft hat und Steve und mich immer wieder zu Zwischensprints gezwungen hat...

Samstags dann für die Einen die Aueralm, die Tourdaten hat Sven ja oben schon gepostet. Auch nass, kalt, steil und dank meines Navigationsfehlers auch hart und schmutzig:

Vorbereitung:





Trail des Grauens:













Oben angekommen, Finisherphoto





Auch hier mein Respekt vor Sven, der sich den für ihn ungewohnt steilen Aufstieg hinaufgekämpft hat!

Nach der Hüttenpause riss es dann kurz auf, gefühlte Temperatur 3°, immerhin plus...

















Abfahrt:





und Ankunft









mit anschließendem Bikewash, irgenwer sagte so etwas, dass es ja schon fast so wäre wie beim Kle**treffen... Deutsche Akribie:





und schweizer Lässigkeit:





Am Sonntag war dann noch eine schnelle Kaffeerunde auf die Dekalm dran, 10km, davon 4,4km Aufstieg mit 490HM. Kaffeerunde? Dafür gab es herrlichstes Wetter und die Regenklamotten durften das erste Mal im Rucksack bleiben.





Zum Abschluss noch ein paar unkommentierte Bilder aus der Runde:





















Ich hab mich riesig gefreut, dass ihr uns hier im Karwendel besucht habt, lauter nette, unkomplizierte Leute mit denen man trotz miesestem Wetter einen Haufen Spaß haben kann! Ich freu mich schon auf´s nächste Treffen, für mich ist das mittlerweile zum Pflichttermin geworden!

Auf dann, Gruß, Gerrit

...es schüttet bei uns übrigens schon wieder....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (19. August 2014)

So, nun auch von mir noch ein paar Eindrücke des GT-Treffens


----------



## Kruko (19. August 2014)

Und noch ein paar Bilder von der Samstags-Tour

















































Mehr Bilder findet Ihr im Album


----------



## pago79 (19. August 2014)

Sehr geil, gibt ja doch Bilder von der Schlauchaktion
Luci hätte das ganze gern in Hochauflösend...

Gruß Lars


----------



## epic2006 (19. August 2014)

Na wie gut, dass die Bilder noch aufgetaucht sind! Und im Hintergrund das Unschuldslamm...

Es lief übrigens bis zum "Zwölf" und die Hose ist immer noch dreckig!

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## mountymaus (19. August 2014)

Noch mal vielen Dank an Gerrit und Luci für die Gastfreundschaft. Nun weiß sie ja mit welchen komischen Vögeln sich ihr Mann die Zeit vertreibt... Auch wenn es leider nur einmal im Jahr ist...

So, auf dem Weg zum Treffen ein wenig komisches Gefühl im Bauch...





Ein super liebes Geschenk von Daggi!!! Manni der Bote...













Warten auf besser Wetter... Am Besten von innen wärmen...





Nach der Tour...













...und am Ende haben sich alle wieder lieb!!!!





Da war das Wochenende wohl recht anstrengend....


----------



## mountymaus (19. August 2014)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Es lief übrigens bis zum "Zwölf" und die Hose ist immer noch dreckig!
> 
> Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (19. August 2014)

Ihr hattet Tegernseer! Noch mehr Neid & ein Grund mehr nächstes Jahr dabeizusein. Gibt es hier im Sommer nicht, ich musste vor der WM noch 6 Kästen kaufen (2x in sehr grosser Runde geschaut) und muss mir jetzt mit Goldochsen über den Sommer helfen.


----------



## Kruko (19. August 2014)

cleiende schrieb:


> Ihr hattet Tegernseer! Noch mehr Neid & ein Grund mehr nächstes Jahr dabeizusein. Gibt es hier im Sommer nicht, ich musste vor der WM noch 6 Kästen kaufen (2x in sehr grosser Runde geschaut) und muss mir jetzt mit Goldochsen über den Sommer helfen.



Ja, aber nur am ersten Abend. 


Sent from my handy.....


----------



## epic2006 (19. August 2014)

Und Astra, am ersten Abend und...


----------



## versus (20. August 2014)

cleiende schrieb:


> Ihr hattet Tegernseer! Noch mehr Neid & ein Grund mehr nächstes Jahr dabeizusein.



ein kasten hat seinen weg in meinen kofferraum gefunden und wurde vom schweizer zöllner mit einem anflug von sich aufhellenden gesichtszügen zollfrei genehmigt 

auch von meiner seite noch ein dank und liebe grüsse an daggi. ich habe das päckchen wie in der anleitung beschrieben eingelagert, wo es zusammen mit ein paar flaschen feinem rotem auf seine reife wartet ;-)


----------



## versus (20. August 2014)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Und Astra, am ersten Abend und...


wie hiess dieses andere helle noch gleich? auch fein!

und erst das kirschbier     


 insa

duckundweg...


----------



## mountymaus (20. August 2014)

versus schrieb:


> ...und erst das kirschbier
> 
> 
> insa
> ...





Das war echt lecker, da sagst du was... Werde mal auf Suche gehen!!!
_ 



_


----------



## epic2006 (20. August 2014)

versus schrieb:


> wie hiess dieses andere helle noch gleich? auch fein!
> 
> und erst das kirschbier
> 
> ...



Augustiner


----------



## mountymaus (22. August 2014)

Ich habe da was gefunden... Mal sehen, ob das auch schmeckt...


----------



## Kettentrumm (22. August 2014)

Da muss ich Dich leider enttaeuschen, dass schmeckt nach Kirscharoma aus dem Reagenzglas und ist sehr suess ! :-(


----------



## mountymaus (23. August 2014)

Kettentrumm schrieb:


> Da muss ich Dich leider enttaeuschen, dass schmeckt nach Kirscharoma aus dem Reagenzglas und ist sehr suess ! :-(




Bloß gut, dass ich da nur eine Flasche von gekauft habe... Schmecken tut es nicht wirklich... 
Also weiter schauen... Kannst mir ja bitte eine PN schreiben, wo du das her hast (ich habe es schon wieder vergessen)... der Schleichwerbung wegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (23. August 2014)

Ich hab das Gefühl, hier geht es fast ausschließlich um Alkohol....


----------



## Kieselwerfer (25. August 2014)

Hallöchen,

ich bin aus dem Urlaub wieder da und sehe ihr habt nen nettes Wochenende gehabt. Hoffentlich passt es dann nächstes Jahr 

Ich habe jetzt nichts mehr von den Kappen lesen können. Wie ist denn eigentlich dort stand der Dinge?

gruß
Björn


----------



## LeFrankdrien (25. August 2014)

Hallo,

also ich bin morgen früh bei dieser Stickerei:

http://www.stickdesign-enders.de/

denn die ist um die Ecke und macht nen serviceorientierten Eindruck und hat schon angeboten, dass wir die Kappen auch selbst besorgen könnten. Also Steve, Deine Flexfit wären gesichert 

Und wenn das nix wird, dann frag ich hier nochmal an:

http://www.stickerei-stoiber.de/

Mal sehen, welche Preise Enders aufruft, meld mich wenn ich deren Angebot habe.

Grundsätzlich hat sich die GT Gemeinschaft dafür ausgesprochen, dass Geld nicht zurückzuzahlen, sondern bei einem anderen Anbieter den Auftrag zu platzieren. Ich werde aber alle nochmal explizit fragen, ob alle die Kappe noch haben wollen.

Wenn also jemand noch mitliest und noch eine haben möchte, dann wäre jetzt ein guter Zeitpunkt sich zu melden 

VG
peru



Kieselwerfer schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt nichts mehr von den Kappen lesen können. Wie ist denn eigentlich dort stand der Dinge?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (27. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe nun alle Details und Antworten zusammen. Es ergibt sich folgende Sachlage:

- als Privatperson kann ich die Kappen inkl. Versand zu mir für 3,60€ pro Stück bekommen. Ein besseres Angebot habe ich nicht gefunden
- die Stickerei bietet beide Sticks für zusammen 5,95€ inkl. MwSt an. Im Vergleich dazu hat die AfW 5,95€ OHNE MwSt verlangt.
- Programmkosten fallen keine zusätzlichen an, es müssten jedoch die ursprünglichen Programmkosten der AfW berechnet werden, auf denen mag ich ungern sitzen bleiben.
- über unsere Logistikabteilung in der Fa. kann ich den Versand zu Euch für 3,50€ pro Paket organisieren

In der Folge ergibt sich pro Kappe folgende Kalkulation (inkl. MwSt, ohne Versand zu Euch):




Berechnung GT Caps neu by gt.edge.ti, on Flickr

Ich schreibe allen nochmal ne PN und hoffentlich kommt die Anzahl wieder zusammen, denn die Stickerei bezieht sich beim Preis auf die ursprüngliche Anzahl.

Viele Grüße

Peter


----------



## Ketterechts (27. August 2014)

Also wir nehmen nach wie vor 3 Stück - falls noch Geld fehlt bitte melden .

BTW finde ich es richtig klasse , dass du dir diesen ganzen Stress machst - Hut ab oder hoffentlich bald : Kappe ab .

Gruss Benjamin


----------



## Manni1599 (27. August 2014)

Ich möchte weiterhin 2 Stück! 
Wenn Du noch einen finanziellen Nachschlag brauchst, melde dich einfach. 
Ich freue mich!


----------



## Kettentrumm (27. August 2014)

Ich bin auch mit einer Kappe immernoch dabei. Wegen Mehrkosten bitte ungeniert anschreiben und danke fuer Deine Muehen.

Bis denne

Sebastian


----------



## Kruko (27. August 2014)

Dito, 3 Kappen mit Stick hinten u. vorne zu uns.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (28. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

also es haben fast alle geantwortet. Um die Sache zu beschleunigen und nen besseren Preis zu bekommen, habe ich heute die Kappen bestellt. In ausreichender Anzahl, um sicherzugehen, falls sich noch jemand meldet. Aber keine Angst, ihr bezahlt nur das was ihr bestellt habt. Der Rest wird von mir getragen, da ich mit dem Herrn Enders vereinbart habe, eine Programmänderung kostenlos zu bekommen.

Es wird also nun auch noch Kappen mit dem Wings Logo ohne das "Lenggries 2014" geben. Allerdings nur in begrenzter Anzahl. Und wie gesagt: für Euch führt das zu keinen Mehrkosten. Ich hoffe, das ist für alle ok.

Wenn die Kappen hier sind werd ich mich nochmal melden.

Nochmals vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten und dass ihr alle bei der Stange geblieben seid - trotz all der Querelen!!!!!! Thumbs up für Euch alle! 

So, ich geh jetzt auf Fotofahrt..

VG
peru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (1. September 2014)

So, es klappt doch noch was...

Kappen sind da, fehlt noch der Stick. Der Chef hat diese Wo. noch Urlaub, also beginnen die wohl ab übernächste KW. Aber zumindest hab ich die schon mal.....mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen )

VG
peru




DSC01972 by gt.edge.ti, on Flickr


----------



## MKAB (19. September 2014)

Ich war zwar nicht dabei  hab dir aber trotzdem mal ne PM geschrieben...

Geile Aktion von euch allen 

*Neid*


----------



## LeFrankdrien (19. September 2014)

Hallo,

vorab die News, dass die Stickerei den nächsten Freitag als Liefertermin genannt hat.

Zu den Kappen, die nur das "Wings" Logo tragen. Bisher ist eine fix vergeben an einen guten hessischen Freund, der mir auch schon einige Gefallen getan hat. Für 2 weitere gibt es Anfragen. Ich behalte mir vor, die Erstbesteller zu bevorzugen und für alle anderen, die mir nicht persönlich bekannt sind, auch einen höheren Preis aufzurufen, der den Aufwand für Bestellung und die Fahrtkosten von nun mittlerweile 150 km deckt.

Nächsten Freitag dann hoffentlich mehr...

Schönes Wochenende!

VG
peru


----------



## Koe (21. September 2014)

tach,

bin gerade mal durch zufall von den classic-fraktion hier in diesen thread gestolpert.
da möchte man ja gerne ein gt besitzen um auch mal an einem treffen teilzunehmen. sieht nach einem tollen und entspannten wochenende aus. einige user-namen sind mir auch von drüben bekannt.

gruß

stefan


der jetzt auf die suche nach einem gt-klassiker geht


----------



## tofu1000 (21. September 2014)

Nicht nur das alljährliche Treffen, sondern in erster Linie die schönen Räder sind es allemal wert!


----------



## epic2006 (21. September 2014)

Und hier ist es viiiiiel entspannter als "drüben"

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koe (22. September 2014)

Moin Moin,

das glaube ich euch aufs wort. ich werde jetzt öfters mal hier ins unterforum reinschauen. mir wurde mal vor ewigkeiten ein grün eloxiertes zaskar in kleiner größe angeboten. ich bereue es heute noch das ich es nicht gekauft habe.
ist das vlt. hier unterwegs, davon gibts ja nicht so viele oder?

gruß

stefan


----------



## Kruko (22. September 2014)

Dann bist du ja GT-fiziert. 

Grün ist wohl die seltenste Eloxalfarbe. Welche Größe benötigst du denn??


----------



## epic2006 (24. September 2014)

Das Grüne wurde mal von Christian (classikmod) vor vier/fünf Jahren angeboten, evtl hat er es noch. War meine ich 16".

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Koe (25. September 2014)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Das Grüne wurde mal von Christian (classikmod) vor vier/fünf Jahren angeboten, evtl hat er es noch. War meine ich 16".
> 
> Gruß, Gerrit



genau gerrit, er hatte es mir angeboten aber damals wollte ich es nicht. er hat es damals glaube ich auch verkauft.
heute würde ich nicht mehr lange überlegen und es kaufen.

ich bin 172cm klein mit normalen proportionen. ich denke 16" sollte passen. grandios wäre ein xizang in dieser größe.

gruß

stefan


----------



## LeFrankdrien (26. September 2014)

So Collegas,

versprochen ist versprochen und wird auch nicht gebrochen....Was lange währt......

Nun sind sie da, die Kopfbedeckungen der GT Bekloppten, die Haute Couture für die besten Häupter der Bikeszene, der Stetson der Biker...

Ach was red ich...guggt selbst:













Rechts auf dem oberen Bild die beiden Flexfits und links die Beechfields. Da ich Morgen auf Messe muss, mach ich mich ab Sonntag an den Versand.

Eine finale Kalkulation inkl. dem leider notwendigen Versand reich ich nach.

Viele Grüße

peru


----------



## oliversen (26. September 2014)

Saugeil, strak geworden. Bin neidisch


----------



## Kruko (27. September 2014)

Das Ergebnis sieht super aus. Tausend Dank für die Mühen. 

@oliversen 

Kaufen, sag ich. Dann musst du nicht neidisch sein.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (28. September 2014)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

also ich hab die Rechnungen zusammengesucht und mal gerechnet. Unter volsltändiger Ausnutzung meiner bescheidenen Mathekenntnisse komme ich auf das Ergebnis, dass die TEILNEHMER und VORABBESTELLER a Geld zurückbekommen. Ich habe mir gestattet auf das volle Zehnerle aufzurunden.

Für mir nicht bekannte Anfrager bzw. Nicht-Teilnehmer am GT Treffen werde ich pro Kappe 18€ verlangen, um Verpackungsmaterial, Fahrzeugkosten pro km wenigstens einigermaßen auszugleichen. 

Mir bekannte Forumsmitglieder und Teilnehmer am GT Treffen haben Vorkaufsrechte auf die Kappen ohne Lenggries Schriftzug. Von sechsen sind noch 4 zu haben. Nach Adam Riese sind auch noch 3 Kappen mit Schriftzug frei. Das resultiert aus dem Umstand, dass ich ab 26 Stück den deutlich besseren Kappenpreis bekommen habe. Zur Not werden sie hier im Bikemarkt oder in der Bucht verkauft.

Bezeichnung Preis inkl. MwSt.
Kaufpreis Kappen   76,70 €
Kosten Bestickung   154,70 €
Kosten Programme AfW   56,24 €
Versand   70,00 €
Gesamt   357,64 €
Kosten / Stück   13,80 €


Ich guck heute nochmal ob ich alle Versandanschriften habe. Aber bitte seid so nett und schickt sie sicherheitshalber nochmal. Was ich habe mach ich heute Abend fertig und geb das Morgen bei uns in der Logistik ab. Wegen Rücküberweisung gebt ihr mir bitte Eure Kontodaten durch.


@ alle Treffen-Teilnehmer: bitte gebt auch nochmal final Bescheid, ob Ihr eine Kappe ohne Lenggries Schriftzug wollt. Ich würde die dann unabhängig von der Bezahlung gleich mit ins Paket legen.

So jetzt aber fertig, isch gehe jetzt Forrädle fohrn!

Krachen lassen!

VG
peru


----------



## cleiende (28. September 2014)

Ich will kein Geld zurück. Das geht als Entwicklungshilfe nach Bayrisch Sibirien. Mittlerweile seid ihr ja durch den Entfall der Flugverbindung nach Frankfurt immer weiter der Welt entrückt....


----------



## GT-Sassy (28. September 2014)

cleiende schrieb:


> Ich will kein Geld zurück. Das geht als Entwicklungshilfe nach Bayrisch Sibirien. Mittlerweile seid ihr ja durch den Entfall der Flugverbindung nach Frankfurt immer weiter der Welt entrückt....


dto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MKAB (28. September 2014)

Also ich hätte noch Interesse an so einer Kappe mit nur den Wings 
Wenn das noch klappt, bitte PN...


----------



## Lousa (29. September 2014)

peru73 schrieb:


> Kappen ohne Lenggries Schriftzug. Von sechsen sind noch 4 zu haben.



Die Kappen find ich spitze. Eine Kappe *ohne* Schriftzug würde ich gerne abnehmen.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (29. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

also an folgende User geht heute per DPD ein Paket raus:

cleiende
gt-heini
Kieselwerfer
Kettentrumm
Manni1599
decay
tofu1000

Den Gt-Sassy hab ich leider zuhause vergessen, das geht dann Morgen weg. Alle anderen wenn ich eben die Adresse hab.

An die Interessenten der Wings Kappen: ich habe Euch nicht vergessen, ich reagiere bloß nicht auf PNs solange die Erstbesteller nicht alle Kappen haben. Das hat Vorrang. Wenn alle Besteller Ihre Mützchens haben, dann kümmer ich mich um Euch.

Und nicht vergessen: bitte ein Kappenbild machen und hier posten.

VG
peru


----------



## LeFrankdrien (29. September 2014)

Hi Christoph,

wir folgende nur der allgemeinen weltpolitischen Entwicklung und werden demnächst ein Referendum über die Abspaltung von Franken durchführen.

Aber im Ernst: ein Hofer Flughafen macht ungefähr soviel Sinn wie Hundesch§§e zu vergolden. Der fährt nur Defizite ein und das in einer Stadt, die seit mind. 4 Jahren nicht mal mehr von der Regierung den Haushalt genehmigt bekommt, so defizitär ist der. Ist ein großes Thema in Hof. Ich hab ne klare Meinung dazu: bei 2 stelligen Millionenschulden und nem defizitären Betrieb schließt man den Flughafen, oder die Herrschaften, welche ihn benutzen möchten kommen alleine für sämtliche Kosten auf. Und: Nürnberg ist ne Stunde entfernt. NIEMAND braucht in Hof nen Flughafen. Das einzige wozu der taugt ist, dass DTM Fahrzeug im Augenblick Testfahrten drauf absolvieren.

Aber aufregen lohnt net....die Herren Politiker leben in ihrer eigenen Welt.

VG
peru



cleiende schrieb:


> Ich will kein Geld zurück. Das geht als Entwicklungshilfe nach Bayrisch Sibirien. Mittlerweile seid ihr ja durch den Entfall der Flugverbindung nach Frankfurt immer weiter der Welt entrückt....


----------



## cleiende (29. September 2014)

Das Bundesland wolltet ihr ja schon öfter, aber ob ihr das vom Karpfenexport finanzieren könnt?
Der Flughafen war halt ganz nett für unsere Dependance in Hof...sonst sicher so sinnvoll wie dem Papst seine xxxx.

Ich bin aber heute schon froh die Diaspora durch einen Tourismusaufenthalt in 2015 unterstützen zu können. Und Glasperlenketten für die Ureinwohner bringe ich auch mit.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (29. September 2014)

Ähhhhh wir müssen ja nix finanzieren, wir beuten ja dann andere aus. Na wir sind ja froh wenn Gäste kommen, dann können wir uns von unserer besten Seite zeigen, auch wenn die immer nur unser gutes Bier wegsaufen wollen...

Ach Perlen müssens gar net sein, bunte Scherben machen uns Franken auch schon glücklich. Ach ja, bring Deinen eigenen hohlen Stamm zum Trommeln mit, die öffentlichen Trommelstämme haben wir abgeschafft 

Nach Durchsicht von 26 Seiten PNs hab ich auch alle anderen Adressen gefunden. Damit gehen dann die restlichen Kappen Morgen an folgende User raus:

Ketterechts
GT Sassy
pago79
epic2006
der_ulmer

VG
peru


----------



## tofu1000 (29. September 2014)

Saustark!  Ich freu mich schon! Danke nochmal. Was gestalten wir denn dann für's (Ober-)frankenland!? Unterhosen? Socken? Armlinge? Kaffeetassen?!


----------



## Manni1599 (29. September 2014)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Saustark!  Ich freu mich schon! Danke nochmal. Was gestalten wir denn dann für's (Ober-)frankenland!? Unterhosen? Socken? Armlinge? Kaffeetassen?!


Ich freu mich jetzt schon drauf!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (29. September 2014)

..............ich wär für Buffs.....kann man immer gebrauchen und sind auch auf alle Arten zu gestalten....aber egal was ihr macht, ihr müsst es ohne mich machen!!

VG
peru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (30. September 2014)

peru73 schrieb:


> ..............ich wär für Buffs.....kann man immer gebrauchen und sind auch auf alle Arten zu gestalten....aber egal was ihr macht, ihr müsst es ohne mich machen!!
> 
> VG
> peru



Warum ?

Falls die Buffs - find ich übrigends ne klasse Idee - nicht rechtzeitig fertig werden , hast du doch schon alle Adressen ;-)

Ich freu mich auf alle Fälle schon tierisch auf die Kappen und falls noch Geld übrig ist - basst scho - dringst a Bier davon und wenn´s mehr sein sollte , dann halt zwei


----------



## LeFrankdrien (30. September 2014)

Hi zusammen,

na dann mal an alle vielen herzlichen Dank für die Entwicklungshilfe aka Trinkgeld. Im Augenblick könnt ich auch jeden Tag mehr als ein Bier gebrauchen.

Also wenn das GT Treffen 2015 wirklich in Franken stattfinden sollte, dann hab ich ja auch noch andere Ideen zur Freizeitgestaltung a la Brauereibesichtigung, Tour Kultur o.ä. Und da werd ich mich einfach nicht noch um andere Sachen kümmern. Außerdem denke ich könnte ja mal jemand anderes als die üblichen Verdächtigen a bisserl Arbeit übernehmen - auch wenn ich es für Euch wirklich gerne mache!!! 

VG
Peter


----------



## mountymaus (30. September 2014)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> na dann mal an alle vielen herzlichen Dank für die Entwicklungshilfe aka Trinkgeld. Im Augenblick könnt ich auch jeden Tag mehr als ein Bier gebrauchen.
> 
> ...





Ich denke, das das Treffen 2015 in fester Frankenhand ist!!! 
War doch schon klar, oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden???


----------



## Kettentrumm (1. Oktober 2014)

Die Kappe ist gestern angekommen. Die Stickerei sieht sehr gut aus. 
Vielen Dank nochmal fuer Deine unerbittliche Muehe uns zu einem Andenken an die "Wasserspiele" 2014 in Lenggries zu verhelfen ! 

Bis denne

Sebastian


----------



## cleiende (1. Oktober 2014)

Feine Verpackung, peru73, sehr fein. "Reißfest und flüssigkeitsdicht" - das habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen....





Gut daß ich grad den Kompost weggebracht habe.

Kappenfoto kommt am WE.


----------



## Manni1599 (1. Oktober 2014)

Meine sind auch heute eingetroffen, schauen super aus und sind echt angenehm zu tragen. 
Vielen Dank nochmal Peter!  

Foto folgt bald, versprochen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (1. Oktober 2014)

Auch bei uns angekommen!!! 
Hast du fein gemacht Peter!! Auch von uns werden Fotos folgen... Seid gespannt!!!


----------



## der_ulmer (1. Oktober 2014)

Bei mir gab's heute den gleichen Anblick! Und dazu noch perfekten Service, die Kappe war schon perfekt auf meine Kopfform eingestellt!!

Vielen Dank Peter! Und auch von meinem Rest: so weit es reicht, bitte ein bis x Biere trinken; danke!

Grüßle, Tony


----------



## pago79 (1. Oktober 2014)

ebenfalls angekommen
Rest ist selbstredend Trinkgeld


----------



## Ketterechts (2. Oktober 2014)

Auch unsere sind Heute angekommen .

Wie sagt man - leider geil - 

Vielen Dank nochmal von unserer Seite und bis denne in Frange - aus der Sache komsst du glaub ich nicht mehr raus .


----------



## LeFrankdrien (3. Oktober 2014)

Hi zusammen,

na würd das schon machen, aber ich hab das immer als eine Alternative verstanden. Schließlich sollen andere ja auch mal ne Chance bekommen sich als Event Organisator zu beweisen....

Aber anscheinend scheint ihr ganz wild auf die fränkischen Ureinwohner zu sein, die man mit bunten Scherben beglücken kann, die keinen Flughafen mehr haben und Bier saufend, grunzend und rülpsend durch die Gegend stolpern 

Ihr habts ja so gewollt  Beschwert Euch danach net  Ugga Ugga

VG
Peru



mountymaus schrieb:


> Ich denke, das das Treffen 2015 in fester Frankenhand ist!!!
> War doch schon klar, oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden???





Ketterechts schrieb:


> ...bis denne in Frange - aus der Sache komsst du glaub ich nicht mehr raus .


----------



## cleiende (3. Oktober 2014)

Lieber "Frannnggggnnschatzi", ich helfe Dir auch. Nicht nur moralisch, sondern auch tatkräftig. Bis dahin kann ich das leider wieder.
Ich schau mal zu ob meine Bongo bis zu Dir reicht, wenn also demnächst Dein Trommelstamm ertönt bin ich dran.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (3. Oktober 2014)

Hi,

dank für die Unterstützung. Allerdings steht ja schon einiges, also Strecke und so...

Aber mir gings gar nicht um die Arbeit, es ging darum, dass andere in der "Community" auch mal aktiv werden. Und sooooooo viel Arbeit ist es ja nun auch wieder nicht.

Ich mach es ja, weil ich selber mal wieder richtig Trails fahren will und das geht auf dem Trail des Jahres 2010 in Pegnitz nun mal seeeehr gut. Außerdem können wir da mal RICHTIG einen heben, Bierse zum Probieren sind genug da.....

Also wecha mir 2015 in Franken / Pegnitz. Fürs Folgejahr darf sich allerdings dann mal einer aus der zweiten Reihe melden. Just my 2 cents.

VG
peru


----------



## cleiende (4. Oktober 2014)

So, Kappenbild gemacht.
1x alter Mann mit Kappe Version 2014, 1x junger Mann mit Kappe Version 1994


----------



## Kruko (4. Oktober 2014)

So, nun auch von uns die versprochenen Bilder. Wir haben keine Kosten und Mühen gescheut und sind extra in das schöne Vinschgau gefahren.














Demnächst dann mehr bei unsere GTs im Einsatz.



Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Manni1599 (4. Oktober 2014)

Ach deswegen geht in Haarbrück keiner ans Telefon.... 

Viel Spaß euch beiden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (5. Oktober 2014)

...und nur für die Bilder habt ihr extra ein Dorf geflutet  DAS nenn ich WIRKLICH keine Kosten und Mühen gescheut! 



gt-heini schrieb:


> So, nun auch von uns die versprochenen Bilder. Wir haben keine Kosten und Mühen gescheut und sind extra in das schöne Vinschgau gefahren.


----------



## Kruko (5. Oktober 2014)

peru73 schrieb:


> ...und nur für die Bilder habt ihr extra ein Dorf geflutet  DAS nenn ich WIRKLICH keine Kosten und Mühen gescheut!



Extra nur für dich. Irgendwie muss man dich ja für nächstes Jahr motivieren.


----------



## cleiende (5. Oktober 2014)

Mach Dir da keine Gedanken, die "Achse Hessen-Franken" ist komplett motiviert und hat schon kommuniziert. Mehr Anfang 2015.


----------



## Lousa (7. Oktober 2014)

Kappe ist angekommen. Besten Dank! Tolles Teil.

Foto folgt.


----------



## Manni1599 (20. Februar 2015)

cleiende schrieb:


> Mach Dir da keine Gedanken, die "Achse Hessen-Franken" ist komplett motiviert und hat schon kommuniziert. Mehr Anfang 2015.


Der Anfang 2015 ist ja nun da.
Ich will ja nicht drängeln....


----------



## Manni1599 (20. Februar 2015)

Ich meine wegen der Urlaubsplanung und so...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (20. Februar 2015)

Manni...du drängelst von meiner Seite geht es erst wieder nach dem Trainingslager , ab 16.3!

Keine Angst, die Franken empfangen Euch!!!!


----------



## mountymaus (20. Februar 2015)

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass man wenigstens schon mal mit der Terminfindung starten sollte.


----------



## epic2006 (20. Februar 2015)

Mitte August bis Mitte September wär toll, aber für euch würd ich auch jonglieren... mit der Freizeit!

Gruß vom (derzeit) inaktiven Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (21. Februar 2015)

gerne außerhalb der regenzeit...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (21. Februar 2015)

...hab den Christoph scho angeschrieben, ob wir nun doch gleich wegen nem Termin nen Thread starten, damit die Nordlichter beruhigt sind. Anscheinend können die das gar nicht mehr erwarten ins "Heilige Land des Bieres" zu kommen


----------



## versus (21. Februar 2015)

der kasten tegernseer hat nicht besonders lang gehalten, auch in der nordschweiz nicht


----------



## cleiende (22. Februar 2015)

Bin grad vom Tegernsee zurück, genauer gesagt vom Rodeln am Wallberg. Die haben da noch ein paar Kästen....
Terminfindung etc. pp. kommt die Woche. Bitte um Geduld, muss nochmal den Frangggn anrufen.


----------



## cleiende (27. Februar 2015)

Hier geht es weiter: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/gt-treffen-2015-terminfindung.745144/


----------

